# Sinceramente



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2015)

I traditi raramente si separano. 
Perché? 
Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2015)

Per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa strana. Ho rielaborato il fatto. Continuo a ritenerlo inaccettabile


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2015)

E sto cercando di costruire da zero. Come una cosa nuova.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa strana. Ho rielaborato il fatto. Continuo a ritenerlo inaccettabile


Scusate mi è partito l'enter [emoji1]


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?



I traditi? Allargherei anche ai traditori.... sinceramente.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2015)

Mi faccio però la domanda: posto che il fattore economico o pratico ha scarsa rilevanza nella decisione di non separarsi (figli grandi, autonomia economica ed emotiva .....) cosa ha impedito che il tradimento pur in tanta sofferenza durante l'elaborazione portasse alla rescissione del legame? Perché continuo a ritenere prezioso qualcosa che lui ha palesemente inteso come "non abbastanza importante"?


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi faccio però la domanda: posto che il fattore economico o pratico ha scarsa rilevanza nella decisione di non separarsi (figli grandi, autonomia economica ed emotiva .....) cosa ha impedito che il tradimento pur in tanta sofferenza durante l'elaborazione portasse alla rescissione del legame? Perché continuo a ritenere prezioso qualcosa che lui ha palesemente inteso come "non abbastanza importante"?


Perché la tradita, la" parte lesa" e inconsapevole eri tu? Perché si vuole dare il beneficio del dubbio dopo anni che si stava con una persona e gli anni insieme non si possono buttare nel water della separazione da un giorno al altro? Dai che in fondo quelli più importanti con cui si è costruita una famiglia siamo noi(traditi e generico)  e non può essere che non abbiamo capito un tubo.... Ma poi c'è sempre quella solita vocina che dice e ripete a momenti "ma come cavolo ha potuto a fare questo proprio a me"... Ma nel tempo si aggiunge e si fa forte un altra risposta : ha sbagliato e non lo farà più.....


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché la tradita, la" parte lesa" e inconsapevole eri tu? Perché si vuole dare il beneficio del dubbio dopo anni che si stava con una persona e gli anni insieme non si possono buttare nel water della separazione da un giorno al altro? Dai che in fondo quelli più importanti con cui si è costruita una famiglia siamo noi(traditi e generico)  e non può essere che non abbiamo capito un tubo.... Ma poi c'è sempre quella solita vocina che dice e ripete a momenti "ma come cavolo ha potuto a fare questo proprio a me"... Ma nel tempo si aggiunge e si fa forte un altra risposta : ha sbagliato e non lo farà più.....


Mi sembra una buona spiegazione [emoji1]


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona spiegazione [emoji1]


Ma può anche essere che non lo sia... Tante storie e tante coppie diverse. Non si può nemmeno fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.... Ma si finisce ad affidarsi e fidarsi di nuovo anche inconsapevolmente, anche se si pensa che la fiducia sia andata perduta. Sennò sarebbe un esistenza impossibile....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

*Il mio punto di vista*

Semplicemente perché si è ancora innamorati.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?



Ciao

per paura ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2015)

Dire di essere innamorato dopo uno o più decenni mi fa ridere.
Non perché sia impossibile, ma perché è una motivazione superficiale.
Se quando conosciamo e ci innamoriamo di una persona, non consideriamo questo sufficiente per costruire una relazione, perché mai dovrebbe essere sufficiente per superare un tradimento.
Oh tradimento vuole dire essere traditi, non andare a letto con un'altra persona,
Parafrasando  il noto  "comprereste un'auto usata da quest'uomo", affidereste i servizi segreti a chi ha fatto il doppio gioco? Affidereste la vostra casa a chi vi ha scassinato la cassaforte? 
Voglio dire che se tornate a fidarvi non può dipendere dall'essere innamorato del tradito.
Quindi ci vogliono ragioni forti nel traditore per essere in grado di riprovarci.
Oppure, avere fatto i conti e aver capito che non ce la sentiamo di abbassare il tenore di vita.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché si è ancora innamorati.



Non lo so se dopo si puo' essere 'davvero' ancora innamorati o amare veramente. E' un misto di sentimenti.

Se siamo sempre e ancora qui a scriverne e' perche'  non riusciamo davvero ad archiviare il tutto, l'ombra resta e pesa.

POI dipende da tanti fattori restare, figli, situazione economica, casa, salute, ma non metterei piu' il grande amore in testa alle motivazioni. 

Stare bene insieme si, amare come prima no!


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dire di essere innamorato dopo uno o più decenni mi fa ridere.
> Non perché sia impossibile, ma perché è una motivazione superficiale.
> Se quando conosciamo e ci innamoriamo di una persona, non consideriamo questo sufficiente per costruire una relazione, perché mai dovrebbe essere sufficiente per superare un tradimento.
> Oh tradimento vuole dire essere traditi, non andare a letto con un'altra persona,
> ...



Non e' il mio caso di certo, io lo alzerei, tutta da ridere la mia storia a quanto pare!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dire di essere innamorato dopo uno o più decenni mi fa ridere.
> Non perché sia impossibile, ma perché è una motivazione superficiale.
> Se quando conosciamo e ci innamoriamo di una persona, non consideriamo questo sufficiente per costruire una relazione, perché mai dovrebbe essere sufficiente per superare un tradimento.
> Oh tradimento vuole dire essere traditi, non andare a letto con un'altra persona,
> ...


Cara Brunetta sono contento di farti ridere e di avere motivazioni superficiali. D'altronde non ho mai sostenuto di essere profondo come te. Purtroppo non sono come te, credo che te ne farai velocemente e senza pensieri una ragione. Io sono ancora innamorato di lei ... eh si, cosa ci posso fare? A volte avrei preferito anch'io non esserlo più ma non ci posso fare niente ... per quanto riguarda il resto sono cose che non mi appartengono. Io ho costruito tutta la mia vita, non solo la mia relazione in senso tecnico, sull'innamoramento per cui sarebbe facile per me dirti che questo sarebbe sufficiente per me a superare un tradimento. Invece non lo è e non posso farci nulla. Non mi fido più, almeno in questo credo di essere stato chiaro. Non ho detto che voglio riprovarci, a differenza di lei che non fa altro che tentare di fare in modo di ricostruire il tutto. Sicuramente quello del tenore di vita non è certamente il mio caso. Non so che altro dirti.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta sono contento di farti ridere e di avere motivazioni superficiali. D'altronde non ho mai sostenuto di essere profondo come te. Purtroppo non sono come te, credo che te ne farai velocemente e senza pensieri una ragione. Io sono ancora innamorato di lei ... eh si, cosa ci posso fare? A volte avrei preferito anch'io non esserlo più ma non ci posso fare niente ... per quanto riguarda il resto sono cose che non mi appartengono. Io ho costruito tutta la mia vita, non solo la mia relazione in senso tecnico, sull'innamoramento per cui sarebbe facile per me dirti che questo sarebbe sufficiente per me a superare un tradimento. Invece non lo è e non posso farci nulla. Non mi fido più, almeno in questo credo di essere stato chiaro. Non ho detto che voglio riprovarci, a differenza di lei che non fa altro che tentare di fare in modo di ricostruire il tutto. Sicuramente quello del tenore di vita non è certamente il mio caso. Non so che altro dirti.



Ciao

sei innamorato, ma non intendi riprovarci ... ma stai lì ugualmente. 
A fare che?


sienne


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Sono rimasta perche' ho concesso a lui la stessa indulgenza che avrei voluto fosse concessa a me, nel caso. 
Sono sempre stata possibilista sull'argomento, una vita insieme, senza sbagliare mai....
E poi ha sbagliato lui, il fondamentalista. 
Ecco questo faccio proprio fatica a perdonarlo.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo so se dopo si puo' essere 'davvero' ancora innamorati o amare veramente. E' un misto di sentimenti.
> 
> Se siamo sempre e ancora qui a scriverne e' perche'  non riusciamo davvero ad archiviare il tutto, l'ombra resta e pesa.
> 
> ...


Dipende anche da cosa resta dopo il tradimento e quindi da cio' che c'era prima


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Dipende anche da cosa resta dopo il tradimento e quindi da cio' che c'era prima



CHE RESTA?

Stiamo parlando di coppie in  cui chi ha tradito vuole continuare a stare con il legittimo consorte.

Quindi in linea generale c'era qualcosa prima e quel qualcosa il traditore spesso dice che non è mai venuto meno, mah!


----------



## mistral (15 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono rimasta perche' ho concesso a lui la stessa indulgenza che avrei voluto fosse concessa a me, nel caso.
> Sono sempre stata possibilista sull'argomento, una vita insieme, senza sbagliare mai....
> E poi ha sbagliato lui, il fondamentalista.
> Ecco questo faccio proprio fatica a perdonarlo.


Quoto.
I sono sempre stata possibilista,mai dire mai.Siamo esseri umani fallibili.
Anche qui ha sbagliato il fondamentalista ,quello che non ha mai nemmeno preso in considerazione che potesse accadere.
Ho provato l'ebbrezza di un colpo di fulmine che mi ha destabilizzata per lungo tempo in un periodo in cui nella mia vita sentimentale non c'era niente che non andasse quindi so che può succedere a tutti.Non ho sbagliato con il corpo ma di certo con la mente si.É stato difficile girare i tacchi,ma io sono talebana con me stessa e non tutti riescono ad avere pieno autocontrollo.
A lui é successo in un periodo di abbandono e in quel momento le attenzioni e la cura che riceveva altrove lo appagavano.Fondamentalmente é stato debole e il grosso del male lo ha fatto a se stesso proprio in virtù della sua convinzione che mai sarebbe stato toccato da una situazione simile. Ne ha sofferto e ancora ora ad affrontare l'argomento sta male fisicamente e psicologicamente.
Anche per quanto mi riguarda ho usato l'indulgenza che avrei voluto ricevere di fronte ad un mio sbaglio madornale .
Ma non ultimo il fatto che ci siamo sempre amati molto e ci amiamo molto tutt'ora .Durante la nostra parentesi nera non eravamo noi,riconosco di essere stata molto ostica ,di sicuro l'ho messo in crisi.
Anche qui il tenore di vita non sarebbe cambiato in nulla in caso di separazione e nessuno dei due sarebbe stato senza una casa,il fatto é che dopo il tradimento io non ero pronta a stare senza di lui e lui senza di me.É iniziato un nuovo stare insieme ,sotto tanti aspetti molto migliore ,più adulto ed equilibrato.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei innamorato, ma non intendi riprovarci ... ma stai lì ugualmente.
> A fare che?
> ...


È una delle migliori domande che mi abbiano fatto ma non ho la risposta. Non lo so davvero o meglio potrei pensare che sia per il sesso che è sempre stato un forte collante del nostro rapporto. Non giudicarmi male ma il sesso è sempre stato fantastico e non riesco a rinunciarci.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È una delle migliori domande che mi abbiano fatto ma non ho la risposta. Non lo so davvero o meglio potrei pensare che sia per il sesso che è sempre stato un forte collante del nostro rapporto. Non giudicarmi male ma il sesso è sempre stato fantastico e non riesco a rinunciarci.



Allora vivi felice e contento.  Bastasse quello per ricostruire sarebbe semplicissimo. Ma se per te e' un collante.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> CHE RESTA?
> 
> Stiamo parlando di coppie in  cui chi ha tradito vuole continuare a stare con il legittimo consorte.
> 
> Quindi in linea generale c'era qualcosa prima e quel qualcosa il traditore spesso dice che non è mai venuto meno, mah!


Sottolineavo semplicemente che il tradimento scoperto da' una grave botta al rapporto, che non e' detto resista senza sfasciarsi. Ed il tradimento stesso secondo me non e' del tutto legato a problemi gia' esistenti nel rapporto, perlomeno non sempre, ma puo' dipendere da altri fattori, caratteriali, temporanei ed anche dalle occasioni.
Nel mio caso ad esempio il rapporto con mia moglie era gia' problematico ed e' bastato un suo tradimento presunto ad avviare un processo che ha portato alla separazione. In altri casi pero' puo' valere la pena di ricostruirlo perche' pur se acciaccato e ferito resta un rapporto che vale la pena di continuare.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sottolineavo semplicemente che il tradimento scoperto da' una grave botta al rapporto, che non e' detto resista senza sfasciarsi. Ed il tradimento stesso secondo me non e' del tutto legato a problemi gia' esistenti nel rapporto, perlomeno non sempre, ma puo' dipendere da altri fattori, caratteriali, temporanei ed anche dalle occasioni.
> Nel mio caso ad esempio il rapporto con mia moglie era gia' problematico ed e' bastato un suo tradimento presunto ad avviare un processo che ha portato alla separazione. In altri casi pero' puo' valere la pena di ricostruirlo perche' pur se acciaccato e ferito resta un rapporto che vale la pena di continuare.



Infatti parlavo proprio di chi, per mille motivazioni, resta insieme.

Se ci si separa amen!  E' PERCHE' o uno dei due,  o entrambi,  hanno ritenuto inutile continuare.


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È una delle migliori domande che mi abbiano fatto ma non ho la risposta. Non lo so davvero o meglio potrei pensare che sia per il sesso che è sempre stato un forte collante del nostro rapporto. Non giudicarmi male ma il sesso è sempre stato fantastico e non riesco a rinunciarci.


Potrebbe sembrare limitativa, come spiegazione, ma non lo e'. 
Ci sono coppie che farebbere carte false per poter definire la propria sfera sessuale come 'fantastica'. 
E' difficilissimo non cadere nella routine, nella noia, nell'apatia, dopo tanti anni. 
Ed e' praticamente impossibile fingere. Almeno in quello tua moglie e' sempre stata sincera.


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sottolineavo semplicemente che il tradimento scoperto da' una grave botta al rapporto, che non e' detto resista senza sfasciarsi. Ed il tradimento stesso secondo me non e' del tutto legato a problemi gia' esistenti nel rapporto, perlomeno non sempre, ma puo' dipendere da altri fattori, caratteriali, temporanei ed anche dalle occasioni.
> Nel mio caso ad esempio il rapporto con mia moglie era gia' problematico ed e' bastato un suo tradimento presunto ad avviare un processo che ha portato alla separazione. In altri casi pero' puo' valere la pena di ricostruirlo perche' pur se acciaccato e ferito resta un rapporto che vale la pena di continuare.


Tu come stai? Sei fuori di casa?


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2015)

Si da due mesi e mezzo sto da mio padre. Sto bene, piu' rilassato e tranquillo, certo un po' triste anche perche' credo di volerle ancora bene e poi mi mancano i bimbi.
Ma lei sta facendo di tutto per farsi odiare.....


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si da due mesi e mezzo sto da mio padre. Sto bene, piu' rilassato e tranquillo, certo un po' triste anche perche' credo di volerle ancora bene e poi mi mancano i bimbi.
> Ma lei sta facendo di tutto per farsi odiare.....


Tieni duro....lo scoglio piu' grande lo hai superato. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2015)

[emoji4] grazie del sostegno


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?


Il tradimento (unico nella storia della coppia e con pentimento) è una strozzatura repentina di qualcosa che fluiva e dalla quale può solo ripartire ex novo una nuova corrente; per me non c'è altro modo. Altrimenti qualsiasi pezza, pure a colore perfetto, prima o poi cede sotto la pressione del taglio sottostante. Elaborazione, ri e ri e ri-elaborazione del fatto, del prima, del durante e dopo, delle condizioni dell'uno uno e dell'altra, sono fasi fondamentali che prima o poi però devono avere uno stop, per passare alla fase di accettazione, che poi  sarebbe quella dalla quale comincia la riedificazione, e non il restauro, della relazione. Questo quando non ci sono fattori contingenti e/o economici, che è difficile che non esistano completamente. Più spesso c'è una commistione di elementi delle cui specificità si può anche non essere pienamente coscienti e magari si semplifica riconducendo tutto all'amore (come se fosse poco).


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È una delle migliori domande che mi abbiano fatto ma non ho la risposta. Non lo so davvero o meglio potrei pensare che sia per il sesso che è sempre stato un forte collante del nostro rapporto. Non giudicarmi male ma il sesso è sempre stato fantastico e non riesco a rinunciarci.



Ciao

il sesso è un forte collante, sicuramente. Ma allora, forse, quello che ti tieni lì non è l'essere innamorati, ma l'essere ancora fortemente attratto da lei. Una componente importantissima in una coppia. Ma l'innamoramento o amore ha un'altro motore. E questo motore non lo leggo tra le tue righe. Leggo affetto, certo, ma è un'altra cosa ancora. Ma tutto ciò, è solo una mia impressione. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il sesso è un forte collante, sicuramente. Ma allora, forse, quello che ti tieni lì non è l'essere innamorati, ma l'essere ancora fortemente attratto da lei. Una componente importantissima in una coppia. Ma l'innamoramento o amore ha un'altro motore. E questo motore non lo leggo tra le tue righe. Leggo affetto, certo, ma è un'altra cosa ancora. Ma tutto ciò, è solo una mia impressione.
> 
> ...


Forse sarà così oramai.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Forse sarà così oramai.



Ciao

hai spesso questa "aria" di rassegnazione. Come se tu non fossi anche padrone e responsabile degli eventi. 
Perché dici, oramai?


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai spesso questa "aria" di rassegnazione. Come se tu non fossi anche padrone e responsabile degli eventi.
> Perché dici, oramai?
> ...


Io credo di amarla ancora, in maniera diversa in quanto non riesco a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima, a viverla come prima. Non so neanche io spiegarlo. Vengo interpretato sempre in maniera differente da quello che vorrei dire. Forse tu ci sei andata più vicina di tutti. Oramai ha un significato di rassegnazione legato agli eventi passati che non possono essere modificati e che in qualche modo hanno cambiato anche me ed il modo di rapportarmi con lei. Cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> E sto cercando di costruire da zero. *Come una cosa nuova.*





Divì ha detto:


> Mi faccio però la domanda: posto che il fattore economico o pratico ha scarsa rilevanza nella decisione di non separarsi (figli grandi, autonomia economica ed emotiva .....) cosa ha impedito che il tradimento pur in tanta sofferenza durante l'elaborazione portasse alla rescissione del legame? *Perché continuo a ritenere prezioso qualcosa che lui ha palesemente inteso come "non abbastanza importante"*?



Ciao, ti vorrei chiedere come ti poni nei confronti del vostro vissuto, quindi del passato, alla luce della costruzione di una "cosa nuova"?
Capisco il cancellare il periodo "anagrafico" in cui si è svolto il tradimento, di cui tutte, più o meno, stendiamo un velo, ma intendo proprio riguardo alla vostra coppia del prima.
Appartiene ad una fase ormai conclusa perché non la percepisci più come autentica, o cosa?   

Sulla domanda che ti fai: secondo me qui non c'è la regola della reciprocità.
In amore, quello vero, non c'è il "do ut des".
Tu hai il tuo sentire, a prescindere da quello che ha inteso lui.

Io, per esempio, continuo a provare una grande tenerezza e nostalgia, mescolata ad una immensa maliconia, a ripensare a noi da giovani, a quello che eravamo, a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto, ai nostri progetti, alla nostra grande intesa e intimità...perché io l'ho vissuto così quel periodo, da profondamente innamorata.
Lui l'ha vissuto diversamente, è ovvio...ma io rimango io, con la mia natura e la mia interiorità.
Poi, logicamente, la delusione per il crollo della mia idea di coppia è stata devastante, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?




Nel mio caso, per un insieme di cose. Di base, però, c'è quel famoso filo affettivo che mi lega ancora a lui e che, preso atto che non si è spezzato, faccio in modo che resti allentato, unicamente per la mia salvaguardia.
Non credo, però, che in mancanza totale di questo, e provando solo odio, si riesca a stare insieme, se non facendo una vita d'inferno, quindi sì, i fattori contingenti sono determinanti (parlo di unioni di lungo periodo) ma c'è anche altro.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io credo di amarla ancora, in maniera diversa in quanto non riesco a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima, a viverla come prima. Non so neanche io spiegarlo. Vengo interpretato sempre in maniera differente da quello che vorrei dire. Forse tu ci sei andata più vicina di tutti. *Oramai ha un significato di rassegnazione legato agli eventi passati che non possono essere modificati e che in qualche modo hanno cambiato anche me ed il modo di rapportarmi con lei. *Cosa dovrei fare secondo te?



E' quello che provo io, rassegnazione nel senso che hai detto tu.
Mi sono detta e mi dico spessissimo che :
"ormai è andata così".
Certo che c'è rassegnazione perché gli eventi non si possono più cambiare e non ci si può fare assolutamente NULLA, così come non ci si è potuto fare nulla per evitare che cambiassero la nostra vita di qui in avanti.
"E' così" e così dicendo esprimo tutta la mia presa di coscienza.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io credo di amarla ancora, in maniera diversa in quanto non riesco a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima, a viverla come prima. Non so neanche io spiegarlo. Vengo interpretato sempre in maniera differente da quello che vorrei dire. Forse tu ci sei andata più vicina di tutti. Oramai ha un significato di rassegnazione legato agli eventi passati che non possono essere modificati e che in qualche modo hanno cambiato anche me ed il modo di rapportarmi con lei. Cosa dovrei fare secondo te?



Ciao

è vero, il passato non lo si può cambiare. Ora c'è da chiedersi, cosa significa per il presente e per il futuro. Tu stesso lo dici, è cambiato il tuo modo di vederla e di rapportarti a lei. Concretamente, cioè a livello pratico in cosa consiste ... che tipo di implicazioni hanno per te e cosa ti aspetti da lei. A me sembra, che state in un vicolo cieco: lei vorrebbe che tornasse tutto come prima e sta male, tu sei cambiato e ciò non glielo puoi più dare. Allora, cosa puoi dare? Ti dovresti interrogare ... per poter dare una nuova base al vostro rapporto. E una possibilità a lei, di come integrarsi nell'insieme. Credo. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È una delle migliori domande che mi abbiano fatto ma non ho la risposta. Non lo so davvero o meglio potrei pensare che sia per il sesso che è sempre stato un forte collante del nostro rapporto. Non giudicarmi male ma il sesso è sempre stato fantastico e non riesco a rinunciarci.



perché ti si dovrebbe giudicare male?
se per voi il sesso è sempre stata una priorità credo che possa essere anche la motivazione forte che vi tiene legati nonostante tutto.
a meno che tu non lo viva come una debolezza tua e una forza manipolatoria sua.


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

Dal mio punto di vista individuerei diverse fasi (nelle storie simili alla mia, di relazioni extra a ciel sereno subite da parte di uomini).
Nella prima parte della storia non ti separi perché non comprendi.
Mi è capitato di leggere di traditi che tentano di riconquistare l'amata avendo la convinzione di essere parte della colpa. Quindi mazzi di fiori o maggiore dolcezza, inviti a cena, vacanzine o spirito comprensivo paterno.
Io ero così.
Ma se la storia extra è in un momento di forte intensità erotica il partner non ti considera, qualunque cosa tu faccia.
Il termine "estraneo" usato in alcune storie dà l'idea di quanto sia inutile questo comportamento, se non dannoso in alcuni casi, perché porta il traditore ad autoassolversi.
Una seconda fase è più bellicosa, diciamo.
Entra in gioco l'orgoglio e diventa una specie di sfida con l'amante per la riconquista dell'amata.
Sia sullo stesso piano (operando un confronto tra i due elementi maschili) sia in maniera antagonista, denigrando l'avversario o portando la situazione anche allo scontro.
La tersa fase è quella razionale-materiale.
A storia conclusa, avendo la piena consapevolezza dello stato delle cose, si valutano le alternative.
E qui entra in gioco decisamente la questione economica, che  è determinante.
Semplicemente prendi il tuo stipendio, conti la parte residua da alimenti etc per figli e moglie, valuti cosa ti rimane per la casa e te stesso e vedi se ce la fai.
Nel caso contrario (frequente per gli uomini che in una giudiziale non possono lasciare la casa prima dell'esito e dopo spesso vengono costretti a farlo perché il genitore prevalente è quasi sempre la mamma) si resta e si cerca di far funzionare il tutto, anche se ci si è fatti davvero male.
Ho volutamente tralasciato la questione affettiva: il bailamme che si crea rende difficile comprendere i confini tra amore e altri sentimenti ed emozioni, per cui è un qualcosa su cui si può ragionare solo a freddo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

*prima cosa*

Io non ho mai pensato a una riconquista, così come non ho mai pensato di essere in competizione.
Competizione e riconquista rispetto a chi?
Oh io sono la moglie, quella che c'è stata in tutti questi anni, se non viene riconosciuto questo va davvero bene  "chi non mi vuole non mi merita" non dovrò certo impegnarmi per piacere!
Per me resta una follia una cosa del genere.
Quindi questo atteggiamento  "ti avrò fatto mancare qualcosa" mi sembra assurdo.
Nessuno è fornitore del benessere e tanto meno della soddisfazione altrui.
Proprio l'idea che si possa trovare la completa soddisfazione (cosa impossibile e su cui fa leva la società dei consumi per farti sempre consumare cose che non sapevi di desiderare) è un trasferimento sul piano relazionale di quel meccanismo infantile di onnipotenza che è immaturo e irrealistico.
Quindi io non ho mancato in nulla che possa ora dare, perché io sono io con i miei limiti, così come l'altro è una persona con altri limiti che io ho accettato.
Semmai nel tradito dovrebbe scattare altro, e infatti spesso scatta, la ricerca di un rapporto migliore, più profondo, l'esigenza di creare quello che non c'è stato prima.
Come se non fosse più accettabile ciò che prima era stato accettato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

*seconda cosa*

Il rivedere il periodo del tradimento alla luce dello stesso, distrugge il NOI e devastata l'io perché il bisogno di appartenenza, tanto precario nei nostri tempi, è stato tutto caricato sulla coppia e sulla famiglia.
Si ricostruisce l'io solo distaccandosi dal noi e riappropriandosi del vissuto da singoli per ritrovare il bello e il vero.
Questo distacco dal NOI credo che sia definitivo.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato a una riconquista, così come non ho mai pensato di essere in competizione.
> Competizione e riconquista rispetto a chi?
> Oh io sono la moglie, quella che c'è stata in tutti questi anni, se non viene riconosciuto questo va davvero bene  "chi non mi vuole non mi merita" non dovrò certo impegnarmi per piacere!
> Per me resta una follia una cosa del genere.
> ...



Mah, non sarei così categorica...si manca sempre in qualcosa durante il matrimonio e, dopo averne presa coscienza, si può "rimediare" dopo, riempendo quella mancanza.
Che poi, a ben vedere, la ricerca di un rapporto migliore cos'è, se non un impegno ad essere noi migliori nella coppia?
Ciascuno al meglio delle proprie possibilità e ciascuno facendo la propria parte.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, non sarei così categorica...si manca sempre in qualcosa durante il matrimonio e, dopo averne presa coscienza, si può "rimediare" dopo, riempendo quella mancanza.
> Che poi, a ben vedere, la ricerca di un rapporto migliore cos'è, se non un impegno ad essere noi migliori nella coppia?
> Ciascuno al meglio delle proprie possibilità e ciascuno facendo la propria parte.


Sai che invece io lo trovo immaturo e un modo un po' infantile di dire (entrambi, se è un buon proposito sincero di entrambi) "non lo faccio più!".
Non riesco a capirne il senso.
Ognuno è quello che è e che si è rivelato in decenni.
Che significa: adesso sarò diverso? Come diverso? Sì, può esserci anche "buona volontà", ma per quanto la buona volontà può fare cambiare il modo di essere.
Immagino una cosa semplice e piccola: è mancata la condivisione delle serate, perché uno, o entrambi, crollava dal sonno o sentiva bisogno di "staccare" distraendosi facendo cose individuali.
Bene, si potrà pure fare il buono proposito di condividere le serate. Per quanto potrà durare? Poi si tornerà a crollare di sonno o ad aver bisogno di tempo isolato. Semplicemente ognuno è fatto in un determinato modo e non può forzarsi se non per un tempo limitato e comunque andando contro a se stesso.
Perché?


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai nel tradito dovrebbe scattare altro, e infatti spesso scatta, la ricerca di un rapporto migliore, più profondo, l'esigenza di creare quello che non c'è stato prima.
> Come se non fosse più accettabile ciò che prima era stato accettato.



Esattamente. E' ciò che intendevo quando parlavo della ricerca di qualcosa di inedito per dare un senso alla ricostruzione. 
Solo in questa ottica riesco a pensare e provare di rimanere con lui, diversamente non so davvero se ce la farei. Non riesco più ad accettare il nostro "prima" così come lo vivevo, anche se allora mi sembrava bellissimo; tutte le magagne che c'erano ora mi appaiono in tutta la loro bruttezza, anche se mi chiedo come mai entrambi solo ora ce ne rendiamo conto. Mi spiego meglio: c'erano delle cose che non mi piacevano di lui e dei suoi comportamenti ma le facevo rientrare in un'ottica di accettazione reciproca dovuta alle diversità caratteriali, me ne facevo una ragione insomma, senza andarci per niente a fondo. Da parte sua forse ci sguazzava, nel senso che gli faceva comodo che io mi rendessi conto senza infierire, e tirava a campare prendendo il buono della mia "distrazione". 

Adesso io non sono più disposta ad accettare passivamente più nulla e metto tutto sul tavolo; e non importa se lui non ha risposte da darmi, se se ne vergogna o se lo induco ad introspezioni inedite, per me è importante comunicargli chiaramente quello che sento, senza fronzoli, nel bene e nel male. E mi chiedo, naturalmente, dov'era finito tutto ciò che ora riesce a darmi che è molto, molto di più di prima, e perchè non me lamentassi più di tanto. Rifletto sul fatto che ora è attento a 360°, che non gli sfugge nulla, che si prodiga per la famiglia come forse non aveva mai fatto e che ha paura realmente di perderci, a distanza di quasi un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento, mesi d'inferno per tutti. Penso che aveva il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, dunque si era adagiato, e io nello stato di cose: inerzia pura. Ora la paura di perdersi è di entrambi, per ragioni diverse, e l'accettazione di tutte le parti di noi che il tradimento ha scoperchiato è un lavoro comune, da fare individualmente ma con l'altro al fianco. 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rivedere il periodo del tradimento alla luce dello stesso, distrugge il NOI e devastata l'io perché il bisogno di appartenenza, tanto precario nei nostri tempi, è stato tutto caricato sulla coppia e sulla famiglia.
> *Si ricostruisce l'io solo distaccandosi dal noi e riappropriandosi del vissuto da singoli per ritrovare il bello e il vero.*
> *Questo distacco dal NOI credo che sia definitivo.*


Brunetta, non finirò mai di ringraziarti. Mi viene quasi da piangere ogni volta che, pur inconsapevolmente, mi aiuti a definire il mio disorientamento.
Il NOI del pre-tradimento per me non esiste più; lui si limita a dire che che ora è molto meglio anche se noi due, come individualità, siamo sempre gli stessi. Ma, domanda delle domande, non è che il NOI di adesso  diventerà la trappola suprema? Come si fa ad essere in un noi rimanendo centrati sull'io? Mi sento tanto ignorante..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Esattamente. E' ciò che intendevo quando parlavo della ricerca di qualcosa di inedito per dare un senso alla ricostruzione.
> Solo in questa ottica riesco a pensare e provare di rimanere con lui, diversamente non so davvero se ce la farei. Non riesco più ad accettare il nostro "prima" così come lo vivevo, anche se allora mi sembrava bellissimo; tutte le magagne che c'erano ora mi appaiono in tutta la loro bruttezza, anche se mi chiedo come mai entrambi solo ora ce ne rendiamo conto. Mi spiego meglio: c'erano delle cose che non mi piacevano di lui e dei suoi comportamenti ma le facevo rientrare in un'ottica di accettazione reciproca dovuta alle diversità caratteriali, me ne facevo una ragione insomma, senza andarci per niente a fondo. Da parte sua forse ci sguazzava, nel senso che gli faceva comodo che io mi rendessi conto senza infierire, e tirava a campare prendendo il buono della mia "distrazione".
> 
> Adesso io non sono più disposta ad accettare passivamente più nulla e metto tutto sul tavolo; e non importa se lui non ha risposte da darmi, se se ne vergogna o se lo induco ad introspezioni inedite, per me è importante comunicargli chiaramente quello che sento, senza fronzoli, nel bene e nel male. E mi chiedo, naturalmente, dov'era finito tutto ciò che ora riesce a darmi che è molto, molto di più di prima, e perchè non me lamentassi più di tanto. Rifletto sul fatto che ora è attento a 360°, che non gli sfugge nulla, che si prodiga per la famiglia come forse non aveva mai fatto e che ha paura realmente di perderci, a distanza di quasi un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento, mesi d'inferno per tutti. Penso che aveva il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, dunque si era adagiato, e io nello stato di cose: inerzia pura. Ora la paura di perdersi è di entrambi, per ragioni diverse, e l'accettazione di tutte le parti di noi che il tradimento ha scoperchiato è un lavoro comune, da fare individualmente ma con l'altro al fianco.
> ...


Io non ho potuto provarci perché ho scoperto che si trattava di un seriale (un po' psicopatico) ma non ci credo molto.
Però non sono la Sibilla Cumana. Ci sarà chi c'è riuscito.
Del resto esternamente non si può valutare.
Quale coppia vista esternamente troviamo che sia equilibrata, serena e amorosa come piacerebbe a noi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che invece io lo trovo immaturo e un modo un po' infantile di dire (entrambi, se è un buon proposito sincero di entrambi) "non lo faccio più!".
> Non riesco a capirne il senso.
> Ognuno è quello che è e che si è rivelato in decenni.
> Che significa: adesso sarò diverso? Come diverso? Sì, può esserci anche "buona volontà", ma per quanto la buona volontà può fare cambiare il modo di essere.
> ...


ma anche  in assenza di un tradimento una coppia può, anzi dovrebbe decidere di apportare cambiamenti per chiamiamolo "aggiustare il tiro" o perchè semplicemente andando avanti negli anni le persone non sono certo le stesse di quando hanno iniziato un percorso di vita .
anche un lutto, una perdita economica , una malattia , costringono a resettare e bisogna essere in grado di farlo.
è lapalissiano che questo discorso non comprende tradimenti dove ci si accorge di non conoscere assolutamente l'altro


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che invece io lo trovo immaturo e un modo un po' infantile di dire (entrambi, se è un buon proposito sincero di entrambi) "non lo faccio più!".
> Non riesco a capirne il senso.
> Ognuno è quello che è e che si è rivelato in decenni.
> Che significa: adesso sarò diverso? Come diverso? Sì, può esserci anche "buona volontà", ma per quanto la buona volontà può fare cambiare il modo di essere.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche  in assenza di un tradimento una coppia può, anzi dovrebbe decidere di apportare cambiamenti per chiamiamolo "aggiustare il tiro" o perchè semplicemente andando avanti negli anni le persone non sono certo le stesse di quando hanno iniziato un percorso di vita .
> anche un lutto, una perdita economica , una malattia , costringono a resettare e bisogna essere in grado di farlo.
> è lapalissiano che questo discorso non comprende tradimenti dove ci si accorge di non conoscere assolutamente l'altro


Per me semmai l'aggiustare il tiro, senza eventi traumatici, va nel senso di maggiore tolleranza reciproca, nulla a che fare con la ristrutturazione della coppia a cui si tende dopo il tradimento.
Si ha questa tendenza perché c'è sempre l'idea di avere un risarcimento e potrebbe esserlo venire ripagati con una coppia con una relazione più intensa di prima.
Mah


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato a una riconquista, così come non ho mai pensato di essere in competizione.
> Competizione e riconquista rispetto a chi?
> Oh io sono la moglie, quella che c'è stata in tutti questi anni, se non viene riconosciuto questo va davvero bene  "chi non mi vuole non mi merita" non dovrò certo impegnarmi per piacere!
> Per me resta una follia una cosa del genere.
> ...


Questo te lo quoto. Io non ho mai pensato di aver mancato in qualcosa, infatti non sono le mie eventuali mancanze la foglia di fico dietro cui si è riparato, ma piuttosto la solita "depressione" "crisi di mezza età" eccetera.

Per quanto riguarda il neretto, direi che piuttosto questa esigenza è manifestata da lui e non da me, non essendo io quella che voleva qualcosa o qualcuno di diverso.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me semmai l'aggiustare il tiro, senza eventi traumatici, va nel senso di maggiore tolleranza reciproca, nulla a che fare con la ristrutturazione della coppia a cui si tende dopo il tradimento.
> Si ha questa tendenza perché c'è sempre l'idea di avere un risarcimento e potrebbe esserlo venire ripagati con una coppia con una relazione più intensa di prima.
> Mah


ristrutturazione ..non saprei.
ma che ci si debba adattare agli eventi della vita nel corso degli anni sempre.quando diventi genitore, quando uno dei due magari si ammala, si cambia casa, lavoro...
voglio dire che il tradimento in alcuni casi può diventare un evento che fa riflettere e modificare certe rotte.
almeno non lo escluderei 
molti rimangono insieme per comodità e convenienza economica ma questo a prescindere dal tradimento e per certi versi potrebbe esserci comodità anche nella scelta di separarsi senza riflettere
è tutto talmente relativo e sfumato


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me semmai l'aggiustare il tiro, senza eventi traumatici, va nel senso di maggiore tolleranza reciproca, nulla a che fare con la ristrutturazione della coppia a cui si tende dopo il tradimento.
> Si ha questa tendenza perché c'è sempre l'idea di avere un risarcimento e potrebbe esserlo venire ripagati con una coppia con una relazione più intensa di prima.
> Mah


Sinceramente a me l'idea del risarcimento non sfiora. A lui credo di si.
 Io voglio solo vivere qualcosa di "vero" adesso.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo te lo quoto. Io non ho mai pensato di aver mancato in qualcosa, infatti non sono le mie eventuali mancanze la foglia di fico dietro cui si è riparato, ma piuttosto la solita "depressione" "crisi di mezza età" eccetera.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda il neretto, direi che piuttosto questa esigenza è manifestata da lui e non da me, non essendo io quella che voleva qualcosa o qualcuno di diverso.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rivedere il periodo del tradimento alla luce dello stesso, distrugge il NOI e devastata l'io perché il bisogno di appartenenza, tanto precario nei nostri tempi, è stato tutto caricato sulla coppia e sulla famiglia.
> Si ricostruisce l'io solo distaccandosi dal noi e riappropriandosi del vissuto da singoli per ritrovare il bello e il vero.
> Questo distacco dal NOI credo che sia definitivo.


Noi invece abbiamo capito che uno dei due - durante la costruzione di questo NOI - ha contribuito in modo discontinuo, per varie contingenze non tutte volontarie, che abbiamo un po' ricostruito insieme in questi mesi. 
Quindi questo NOI era un po' zoppo. Sbilanciato, ecco.

Quindi è senza nessun rimpianto che mi allontano da quel NOI che non ha funzionato. Questo non significa rinnegare le esperienze fatte e il nostro stare insieme, che però oggi vedo più come un punto di partenza e non di arrivo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

*Questo lo quoto.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me semmai l'aggiustare il tiro, senza eventi traumatici, va nel senso di maggiore tolleranza reciproca, nulla a che fare con la ristrutturazione della coppia a cui si tende dopo il tradimento.
> Si ha questa tendenza perché c'è sempre l'idea di avere un risarcimento e potrebbe esserlo venire ripagati con una coppia con una relazione più intensa di prima.
> Mah


Condivido. Nel mio caso è poi la traditrice a volerlo.


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ti vorrei chiedere come ti poni nei confronti del vostro vissuto, quindi del passato, alla luce della costruzione di una "cosa nuova"?
> Capisco il cancellare il periodo "anagrafico" in cui si è svolto il tradimento, di cui tutte, più o meno, stendiamo un velo, ma intendo proprio riguardo alla vostra coppia del prima.
> Appartiene ad una fase ormai conclusa perché non la percepisci più come autentica, o cosa?
> 
> ...


Ciao Diletta.

Credo di averti dato una parziale risposta nel mio quote a Brunetta.

Quel che ho oggi io è il MIO vissuto della nostra storia come si è svolta fin qui. Un nostro vissuto semplicemente non esiste, di qui l'esigenza di costruire un nuovo noi.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> 
> Credo di averti dato una parziale risposta nel mio quote a Brunetta.
> 
> Quel che ho oggi io è il MIO vissuto della nostra storia come si è svolta fin qui. Un nostro vissuto semplicemente non esiste, di qui l'esigenza di costruire un nuovo noi.




Grazie! 
Un po' macchinoso, ci rifletterò!


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rivedere il periodo del tradimento alla luce dello stesso, distrugge il NOI e devastata l'io perché
> *il bisogno di appartenenza, tanto precario nei nostri tempi, è stato tutto caricato sulla coppia e sulla famiglia
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Il rivedere il periodo del tradimento alla luce dello stesso, distrugge il NOI e devastata l'io perché
> *il bisogno di appartenenza, tanto precario nei nostri tempi, è stato tutto caricato sulla coppia e sulla famiglia
> *
> 
> ...



L'io è la partenza.


----------



## Simy (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?


Non ti saprei rispondere perché io ho deciso di andare per la mia strada (dopo parecchio però)... quello che mi è successo è la perdita di fiducia verso i rapporti di coppia. quindi tendo a non lasciarmi mai andare se frequento una persona per paura di soffrire di nuovo


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> 
> Credo di averti dato una parziale risposta nel mio quote a Brunetta.
> 
> Quel che ho oggi io è il MIO vissuto della nostra storia come si è svolta fin qui. Un nostro vissuto semplicemente non esiste, di qui l'esigenza di costruire un nuovo noi.




Sì, però se dici che un vostro vissuto semplicemente NON esiste questo implica un rinnegare il vostro passato di coppia (o no?).
Mi sta bene quando dici che te ne allontani perché quel "noi" non funzionava così bene, quindi un distacco emotivo per concentrarti sulla costruzione del nuovo "noi".
Ci sono quasi? :idea:


----------



## Divì (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, però se dici che un vostro vissuto semplicemente NON esiste questo implica un rinnegare il vostro passato di coppia (o no?).
> Mi sta bene quando dici che te ne allontani perché quel "noi" non funzionava così bene, quindi un distacco emotivo per concentrarti sulla costruzione del nuovo "noi".
> Ci sono quasi? :idea:


La mia è una presa d'atto che un *nostro *vissuto *come io lo credevo esistente* non c'è e non c'è mai stato. Per il semplice fatto che il NOI ERA ZOPPO mentre credevo che camminasse dritto.

Non c'entra con il rinnegare il nostro passato di coppia: il nostro passato è semplicemente ACCADUTO, ed è diverso dal VISSUTO. ..... non so come spiegarlo meglio, sono proprio due cose diverse. 

Quindi non rinnego il nostro passato *insieme *anche perché non lo posso cambiare: ma sono consapevole che non siamo riusciti a portare a compimento il nostro essere coppia. E che ce ne diamo ora la possibilità.

Tolti i vincoli economici e liberi dal pensiero del turbamento di bimbi piccoli e genitori ansiosi, possiamo concentrarci su di noi. Magari funziona, oppure potremmo scoprire che non è cosa.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che invece io lo trovo immaturo e un modo un po' infantile di dire (entrambi, se è un buon proposito sincero di entrambi) "non lo faccio più!".
> Non riesco a capirne il senso.
> Ognuno è quello che è e che si è rivelato in decenni.
> Che significa: adesso sarò diverso? Come diverso? Sì, può esserci anche "buona volontà", ma per quanto la buona volontà può fare cambiare il modo di essere.
> ...



Se si è riflettuto su come eravamo all'interno della coppia e abbiamo capito che c'erano degli atteggiamenti o dei modi di porsi che non andavano bene perché allontanavano anziché avvicinare, perché non ha senso impegnarsi per modificarli?
Hai ragione: è questione di "buona volontà", come del resto per tutti gli aspetti della nostra vita.
Bisogna avere l'umiltà di fermarsi e guardarsi dal di fuori, entrambi, e se ci si rende conto dell'importanza di apportare dei cambiamenti, ci si rimbocca le maniche e ci si mette all'opera.
Non si otterrà il 100% del risultato perché, come dici tu, ognuno è fatto a modo suo, ma sarà sempre un qualcosa che porterà un miglioramento nel rapporto.
Io, per esempio, mi ponevo spesso in modo sbagliato, e prima non mi ci sarei soffermata. Ora noto un grande cambiamento in me che, tra l'altro, fa bene in primis a me stessa.


----------



## mora83 (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?


Sarà....ma allora io rientro nel gruppo dei "raramente".
Forse perchè la vera motivazione della nostra separazione non sta tanto nel tradimento in sè ma per quello che nascondeva. 
Fatto sta che nel mio caso non ci sono state "rielaborazioni", " ricostruzioni" o "fattori contingenti" che abbiano tenuto. Se non va, non va, e preferisco un milione di volte mantenere stima, affetto e rispetto reciproco separandomi piuttosto che tenere in piedi un rapporto che logora a vicenda.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

*Direi che ....*



mora83 ha detto:


> Sarà....ma allora io rientro nel gruppo dei "raramente".
> Forse perchè la vera motivazione della nostra separazione non sta tanto nel tradimento in sè ma per quello che nascondeva.
> Fatto sta che nel mio caso non ci sono state "rielaborazioni", " ricostruzioni" o "fattori contingenti" che abbiano tenuto. Se non va, non va, e preferisco un milione di volte mantenere stima, affetto e rispetto reciproco separandomi piuttosto che tenere in piedi un rapporto che logora a vicenda.


... non avevate figli. Per il resto quoto.


----------



## mora83 (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... non avevate figli. Per il resto quoto.


Vero. Con un figlio sicuramente i termini di riferimento cambiano. Ma credimi, conosco moltissime coppie che pur senza prole e pur in presenza di tradimenti e incomprensioni stanno insieme come osserva Brunetta. 
Il perchè -pur intuendolo- resta per me un vero mistero!


----------



## LTD (17 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La mia è una presa d'atto che un *nostro *vissuto *come io lo credevo esistente* non c'è e non c'è mai stato. Per il semplice fatto che il NOI ERA ZOPPO mentre credevo che camminasse dritto.
> 
> Non c'entra con il rinnegare il nostro passato di coppia: il nostro passato è semplicemente ACCADUTO, ed è diverso dal VISSUTO. ..... non so come spiegarlo meglio, sono proprio due cose diverse.
> 
> Quindi non rinnego il nostro passato *insieme *anche perché non lo posso cambiare: ma sono consapevole che non siamo riusciti a portare a compimento il nostro essere coppia.




è *esattamente* quello che sto elaborando io, con la differenza che al momento (e forse mai) non esiste la possibilità per un NOI futuro, nel mio caso


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



mora83 ha detto:


> Vero. Con un figlio sicuramente i termini di riferimento cambiano. Ma credimi, conosco moltissime coppie che pur senza prole e pur in presenza di tradimenti e incomprensioni stanno insieme come osserva Brunetta.
> Il perchè -pur intuendolo- resta per me un vero mistero!


È verissimo. Ne conosco pure io.


----------



## mora83 (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È verissimo. Ne conosco pure io.


Credo sia tutta colpa di mia madre...mannaggia a lei.... a lei che mi ha sempre insegnato che prima di ogni cosa viene la ricerca della serenità, il rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri e la capacità di ascoltarsi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

mora83 ha detto:


> Credo sia tutta colpa di mia madre...mannaggia a lei.... a lei che mi ha sempre insegnato che prima di ogni cosa viene la ricerca della serenità, il rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri e la capacità di ascoltarsi.


Saggia donna.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La mia è una presa d'atto che un *nostro *vissuto *come io lo credevo esistente* non c'è e non c'è mai stato. Per il semplice fatto che il NOI ERA ZOPPO mentre credevo che camminasse dritto.
> 
> Non c'entra con il rinnegare il nostro passato di coppia: il nostro passato è semplicemente ACCADUTO, ed è diverso dal VISSUTO. ..... non so come spiegarlo meglio, sono proprio due cose diverse.
> 
> ...



Sì, anche la mia è una presa d'atto che quello che credevo io del nostro vissuto non c'è mai stato, però mi rendo conto di essere stata talmente choccata da questa scoperta tanto da esserci ancora impantanata.
Vorrei uscirne e maturare una visione simile alla tua, ma spesso mi ritrovo a pensare che tanto, ormai, sia tutto inutile perché con un passato del genere...cosa c'è da salvare? Vedo la mia coppia una brutta imitazione se non proprio uno sfacelo.
Poi, però, torna di nuovo uno sprazzo di sereno e un po' di ottimismo che tanto fa bene alla vita!


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche la mia è una presa d'atto che quello che credevo io del nostro vissuto non c'è mai stato, però mi rendo conto di essere stata talmente choccata da questa scoperta tanto da esserci ancora impantanata.
> Vorrei uscirne e maturare una visione simile alla tua, ma spesso mi ritrovo a pensare che tanto, ormai, sia tutto inutile perché con un passato del genere...cosa c'è da salvare? Vedo la mia coppia una brutta imitazione se non proprio uno sfacelo.
> Poi, però, torna di *nuovo uno sprazzo di sereno e un po' di ottimismo* che tanto fa bene alla vita!


su che cosa? Non credo tuo marito o la vostra unione attuale


----------



## LTD (17 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> su che cosa? Non credo tuo marito o la vostra unione attuale




credo che i rapporti da due persone che hanno condiviso molto di sè e del proprio tempo, siano un universo complesso e imperscrutabile
spesso per loro stesse in primis, figuriamoci se percepiti dall'esterno, attraverso racconti scritti...


----------



## Divì (17 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> credo che i rapporti da due persone che hanno condiviso molto di sè e del proprio tempo, siano un universo complesso e imperscrutabile
> spesso per loro stesse in primis, figuriamoci se percepiti dall'esterno, attraverso racconti scritti...


Concordo. 
Come diceva Galilei: hypotheses non fingo. Soprattutto sulle storie degli altri. E anche per me cerco ove possibile di attenermi ai fatti.


----------



## Spot (17 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La mia è una presa d'atto che un *nostro *vissuto *come io lo credevo esistente* non c'è e non c'è mai stato. Per il semplice fatto che il NOI ERA ZOPPO mentre credevo che camminasse dritto.
> 
> Non c'entra con il rinnegare il nostro passato di coppia: il nostro passato è semplicemente ACCADUTO, ed è diverso dal VISSUTO. ..... non so come spiegarlo meglio, sono proprio due cose diverse.
> 
> ...


Questo post mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> su che cosa? Non credo tuo marito o la vostra unione attuale



Perché una voce dentro me mi dice che non è tutto perduto e che posso superarlo. Con la mente l'ho già fatto, ma non è difficile arrivarci con la ragione.
E' il cuore ferito che si fa sentire, ma paradossalmente, è proprio il cuore che può fare molto in questi casi.
Mio marito sta molto bene con me, è sereno quando lo sono anch'io e so che mi vuole un gran bene.
Su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi, ma finora non riesco a farmelo bastare...
Capisco bene Anonimo quando dice che la moglie è e resterà la sua "bambina".
Anche per me lui resterà il mio ragazzo e il mio uomo, la nostra storia d'amore è anche la nostra vita, capisci?


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché una voce dentro me mi dice che non è tutto perduto e che posso superarlo. Con la mente l'ho già fatto, ma non è difficile arrivarci con la ragione.
> E' il cuore ferito che si fa sentire, ma paradossalmente, è proprio il cuore che può fare molto in questi casi.
> *Mio marito sta molto bene con me,* è sereno quando lo sono anch'io e so che mi vuole un gran bene.
> Su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi, ma finora non riesco a farmelo bastare...
> ...


si, ti capisco; ma quando si deve dire basta?
neretto: grazie al cazzo, scusa. Il problema e' proprio quello


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ti capisco; *ma quando si deve dire basta?*
> neretto: grazie al cazzo, scusa. Il problema e' proprio quello




Scusa, ma non capisco: dire basta a cosa?


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non capisco: dire basta a cosa?


alla speranza di rimettere a posto (piu' o meno)/superare la cosa. Dopo quanta sofferenza si deve dire basta?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché una voce dentro me mi dice che non è tutto perduto e che posso superarlo. Con la mente l'ho già fatto, ma non è difficile arrivarci con la ragione.
> E' il cuore ferito che si fa sentire, ma paradossalmente, è proprio il cuore che può fare molto in questi casi.
> Mio marito sta molto bene con me, è sereno quando lo sono anch'io e so che mi vuole un gran bene.
> Su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi, ma finora non riesco a farmelo bastare...
> ...


Quoto ... quanto ci capiamo. Sostituisci marito con moglie, Anonimo con Diletta e ... alcune altre poche parole. L'avrei potuto aver scritto io.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> alla speranza di rimettere a posto (piu' o meno)/superare la cosa. Dopo quanta sofferenza si deve dire basta?



Dipende dalla sofferenza e, di conseguenza, da quanto ci fa vivere male.
Io, ad esempio, ho solo più delle recrudescenze che vanno e vengono, ma poca cosa rispetto a prima.
Una cosa è certa: il dolore, ad un certo punto, deve scemare, altrimenti non è vita.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditi raramente si separano.
> Perché?
> Sinceramente è per accettazione di qualcosa che può accadere e rielaborazione del fatto e ricostruzione del rapporto o i fattori contingenti ed economici sono stati predominanti?


Oro.blu mi ha dato la risposta che non riuscivo a cogliere.
Non è accettazione.
Ma superamento.
Lasciando da parte i fattori economici, sottolinerei quelli contingenti.
Ed essi variano da caso a caso.
Nel mio, sono tantissimi anni di vita assieme.
Secondo me, anche se ci separassimo, poi questi anni restano nel ricordo.
Iniziano a mancarci
Siamo spaesati, nessuno di noi due, o almeno io, non so immaginare una vita senza di lui.
Paradossalmente e non tanto a me viene davanti l'idea che potrei un giorno rimanere vedova, 
non mi viene l'idea che un giorno potrei essere una signora separata.
Ho amiche che si sono separate.
Ma in alcuni casi non è stato il tradimento, 
ma il tradimento ha spiegato come mai erano così maltrattate nel loro matrimonio.
" Mi sono separata perchè ho sbattuto la faccia sul fatto che mio marito mi trattava così perchè non mi amava, non mi amava, perchè amava un'altra".
Allora si.
Cioè scopri che tuo marito non ha avuto premure e attenzioni per te, perchè le ha donate ad un'altra donna, che non sei tu.
A questo punto, non c'è niente, che possa tenere.
Perchè nulla c'è mai stato.


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Oro.blu mi ha dato la risposta che non riuscivo a cogliere.
> Non è accettazione.
> Ma superamento.
> Lasciando da parte i fattori economici, sottolinerei quelli contingenti.
> ...



Sì, questo è un pensiero che blocca tutti gli altri eventuali scenari ed è normale quando siamo insieme da una vita.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma può anche essere che non lo sia... Tante storie e tante coppie diverse. Non si può nemmeno fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.... Ma si finisce ad affidarsi e fidarsi di nuovo anche inconsapevolmente, anche se si pensa che la fiducia sia andata perduta. Sennò sarebbe un esistenza impossibile....


 QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma può anche essere che non lo sia... Tante storie e tante coppie diverse. Non si può nemmeno fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.... Ma si finisce ad affidarsi e fidarsi di nuovo anche inconsapevolmente, anche se si pensa che la fiducia sia andata perduta. Sennò sarebbe un esistenza impossibile....





oro.blu ha detto:


> QUOTO


Oppure, semplicemente, visto che ha fatto quello che ha voluto da oggi lo faccio pure io. Ne conosco di coppie così che vivono allegramente e che non si separeranno mai.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oppure, semplicemente, visto che ha fatto quello che ha voluto da oggi lo faccio pure io. Ne conosco di coppie così che vivono allegramente e che non si separeranno mai.


Tu hai il chiodo fisso di questa cosa...Non è vero quello che stai dicendo. non è il mio caso e credo non lo sia di tante altre persone tradite. Non ho mai pensato alla vendetta. Dopo aver subito il tradimento ho passato varie fasi, da è colpa mia a lo ridevo conquistare a tutti i costi. Ma LUI è ed è sempre stato l'unica cosa bella della mia vita (dopo i miei figli naturalmente  e che comunque sono tali perché sono parte di lui).
Quindi se io ho tradito, per una volta, a distanza di 15 anni dal suo tradimento, non è perché ho pensato "tanto l'ha fatto anche lui". Proprio non ho pensato. Se mi fossi fermata a pensare non sarebbe successo.
Se vuoi stare con tua moglie perché provi qualcosa per lei, devi tirare una linea, alzare un muro e ripartire da lì.
A parte i successivi due anni, poi le cose si sono calmate, il tradimento è diventato fumo e il fumo si è dissolto e rimasto solo un leggero odore di bruciato, ma lieve lieve...quel tanto che basta per sapere che c'è stato e ha fatto parte del nostro percorso.
Lo so che io e te non ci capiamo. Che mi giudichi una brutta persona. Soprattutto se dico che il mio tradimento non ha nessuna importanza. Non ce l'ha perché e come se non fosse accaduto. In realtà non volevo veramente che accadesse. Siccome non ho la bacchetta magica l'ho semplicemente "sepolto".
La vita continuerà ad andare avanti, magari questa mia inquietudine la prossima volta si trasformerà in un salto con il paracadute, che ne so? Ma non senza di lui...mai più senza...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Tu hai il chiodo fisso di questa cosa...Non è vero quello che stai dicendo. non è il mio caso e credo non lo sia di tante altre persone tradite. Non ho mai pensato alla vendetta. Dopo aver subito il tradimento ho passato varie fasi, da è colpa mia a lo ridevo conquistare a tutti i costi. Ma LUI è ed è sempre stato l'unica cosa bella della mia vita (dopo i miei figli naturalmente  e che comunque sono tali perché sono parte di lui).
> Quindi se io ho tradito, per una volta, a distanza di 15 anni dal suo tradimento, non è perché ho pensato "tanto l'ha fatto anche lui". Proprio non ho pensato. Se mi fossi fermata a pensare non sarebbe successo.
> Se vuoi stare con tua moglie perché provi qualcosa per lei, devi tirare una linea, alzare un muro e ripartire da lì.
> A parte i successivi due anni, poi le cose si sono calmate, il tradimento è diventato fumo e il fumo si è dissolto e rimasto solo un leggero odore di bruciato, ma lieve lieve...quel tanto che basta per sapere che c'è stato e ha fatto parte del nostro percorso.
> ...


Ok, l'hai già detto. Non mi riferivo a te ma al discorso fatto da Eratò ed al tuo quoto. Poi se prendiamo tutte le persone che nei forum dichiarano di tradire alle spalle del marito o moglie e di non confessare nulla e che stanno bene così e che amano il marito e che non lo lasceranno mai vedi che non sono poche. Pertanto non puoi escludere che l'altra metà possa sapere e fare altrettanto. Se poi leggi bene ci sono discussioni che riguardano persone che dicono di tradire tranquillamente e che se lo facesse l'altra parte non si farebbero problemi. Nessun riferimento a te. Poi io, per carattere e volontà mia, non giudico mai se il bicchiere è mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, semmai mi limito a dire che un bicchiere da 10 cl continente 5 cl di liquido. Per chiarire il concetto.


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oppure, semplicemente, visto che ha fatto quello che ha voluto da oggi lo faccio pure io. Ne conosco di coppie così che vivono allegramente e che non si separeranno mai.


Ma certo. Può essere... Tutto può essere. Basta non arrivare a schifarsi a vicenda a sto punto....


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ok, l'hai già detto. Non mi riferivo a te ma al discorso fatto da Eratò ed al tuo quoto. Poi se prendiamo tutte le persone che nei forum dichiarano di tradire alle spalle del marito o moglie e di non confessare nulla e che stanno bene così e che amano il marito e che non lo lasceranno mai vedi che non sono poche. Pertanto non puoi escludere che l'altra metà possa sapere e fare altrettanto. Se poi leggi bene ci sono discussioni che riguardano persone che dicono di tradire tranquillamente e che se lo facesse l'altra parte non si farebbero problemi. Nessun riferimento a te. Poi io, per carattere e volontà mia, non giudico mai se il bicchiere è mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, semmai mi limito a dire che un bicchiere da 10 cl continente 5 cl di liquido. Per chiarire il concetto.



ma lo so che non era riferito a me e che parlavi in generale. Forse diciamo al stessa cosa in modi diversi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma lo so che non era riferito a me e che parlavi in generale. Forse diciamo al stessa cosa in modi diversi.


Comunque rileggiti, non pare che tu avessi capito che non era diretto a te. E non credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa in modi diversi. Detto questo non devi mica continuamente giustificarti o dire che hai sbagliato, non sai cosa ti è preso e altro. Hai fatto quello che in quel momento ritenevi opportuno fare. È andata male e ci hai sorriso su, con grande capacità ironica e simpatia. Ti hanno dato innumerevoli consigli per non sbagliare (?) più le grandi esperte del forum. Ora sta a te se ripetere l'esperienza o meno. Un consiglio non promettere cose che sai di non essere sicura di mantenere. Non serve né a te ne agli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, questo è un pensiero che blocca tutti gli altri eventuali scenari ed è normale quando siamo insieme da una vita.


Ma hai mai visto le mode?
Dicono che tanti si separano con enorme semplicità.
E credimi, io ho temuto molto per i matrimoni dei miei figli.
Perchè vedevo che molte giovani coppie si sfasciavano nei primi anni di convivenza.
E lì possiamo capire.

Ma dopo che siamo insieme da una vita significherebbe rinnegare tutto il nostro vissuto di coppia 
e non trovi che sarebbe comunque un atto di crudeltà verso noi stesse?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oppure, semplicemente, visto che ha fatto quello che ha voluto da oggi lo faccio pure io. Ne conosco di coppie così che vivono allegramente e che non si separeranno mai.


Se mio marito mi dicesse così dovrei proprio accettare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Tu hai il chiodo fisso di questa cosa...Non è vero quello che stai dicendo. non è il mio caso e credo non lo sia di tante altre persone tradite. Non ho mai pensato alla vendetta. Dopo aver subito il tradimento ho passato varie fasi, da è colpa mia a lo ridevo conquistare a tutti i costi. Ma LUI è ed è sempre stato l'unica cosa bella della mia vita (dopo i miei figli naturalmente  e che comunque sono tali perché sono parte di lui).
> Quindi se io ho tradito, per una volta, a distanza di 15 anni dal suo tradimento, non è perché ho pensato "tanto l'ha fatto anche lui". Proprio non ho pensato. Se mi fossi fermata a pensare non sarebbe successo.
> Se vuoi stare con tua moglie perché provi qualcosa per lei, devi tirare una linea, alzare un muro e ripartire da lì.
> A parte i successivi due anni, poi le cose si sono calmate, il tradimento è diventato fumo e il fumo si è dissolto e rimasto solo un leggero odore di bruciato, ma lieve lieve...quel tanto che basta per sapere che c'è stato e ha fatto parte del nostro percorso.
> ...


Sai secondo me, tu l'hai fatto per mera curiosità.
Fammi la sacrosanta carità: tienilo sepolto.
Perchè se invece inizi ad analizzarlo ne esci pazza.
Credimi.
Cioè qua ho letto cose che non si possono leggere.
Del tipo scissione della personalità.
L'ho fatto a leggere a mia figlia sta storia della scissione.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ok, l'hai già detto. Non mi riferivo a te ma al discorso fatto da Eratò ed al tuo quoto. Poi se prendiamo tutte le persone che nei forum dichiarano di tradire alle spalle del marito o moglie e di non confessare nulla e che stanno bene così e che amano il marito e che non lo lasceranno mai vedi che non sono poche. Pertanto non puoi escludere che l'altra metà possa sapere e fare altrettanto. Se poi leggi bene ci sono discussioni che riguardano persone che dicono di tradire tranquillamente e che se lo facesse l'altra parte non si farebbero problemi. Nessun riferimento a te. Poi io, per carattere e volontà mia, non giudico mai se il bicchiere è mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, semmai mi limito a dire che un bicchiere da 10 cl continente 5 cl di liquido. Per chiarire il concetto.


Dicono così
perchè cerchiamo in malomodo di giustificare noi stessi.
Stai bene finchè non arrivi a riflettere.
Quel giorno che riesci a pensare con un semplice concetto: Se lui o lei mi vedessero che direbbero?
Non so chi l'ha scritto, non mi viene il concetto.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Comunque rileggiti, non pare che tu avessi capito che non era diretto a te. E non credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa in modi diversi. Detto questo non devi mica continuamente giustificarti o dire che hai sbagliato, non sai cosa ti è preso e altro. Hai fatto quello che in quel momento ritenevi opportuno fare. È andata male e ci hai sorriso su, con grande capacità ironica e simpatia. Ti hanno dato innumerevoli consigli per non sbagliare (?) più le grandi esperte del forum. Ora sta a te se ripetere l'esperienza o meno. Un consiglio non promettere cose che sai di non essere sicura di mantenere. Non serve né a te ne agli altri.


non ho fatto promesse a nessuno...almeno non mi sembra.  Non sono brava ad esprimermi, forse ho dato l'impressione  che credo tu c'è l'abbia con me, ma sono sicura che questo non è corretto. A te non piacciono le persone che tradiscono ed io ne faccio parte. 
Il mio appunto stava nel ricostruire un rapporto, e se permetti ci sono passata. Quindi so di cosa stiamo parlando.
Quindi, dimentica per un attimo che ho fatto una "seduta di sesso" extraconiugale.
e concentrati solo sulla donna tradita.
Io ho "perdonato" mio marito per quello che mi ha fatto. e non è stata una "seduta di sesso" extraconiugale...è stato un vero tradimento con tutte le sue complicazioni e conseguenze.
Ho perdonato mio marito perché pensavo che lui fosse l'altra mia metà. Finita la rabbia del momento che è andata scemando in 2/3 anni, non gli ho mai più rinfacciati nulla. Ogni tanto ci scherziamo su, quando per qualche motivo non facciamo sesso da un po' ma senza astio e senza rancore. 
era questo quello che volevo dire e spero di essermi espressa meglio questa volta.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sai secondo me, tu l'hai fatto per mera curiosità.
> Fammi la sacrosanta carità: tienilo sepolto.
> Perchè se invece inizi ad analizzarlo ne esci pazza.
> Credimi.
> ...


tu ci scherzi sopra, ma ho veramente degli atteggiamenti da dr Jekyll e Mr Hyde.
Alle volte do di matto... Ho cominciato presto ad accorgermi che ogni tanto i circuiti mi vanno in tilt. quando ero più piccola per fermarli sbarravo gli occhi e cominciavo a camminare su e giù cantando. 
crescendo, quando sono nel pallone comincio ad urlare ed inveire...pensa che se sono in cucina e mi sale questa cosa penso subito ai coltelli e allora esco fuori e vado a farmi un giro.
Sono tutte reazioni comunque scatenate da fattori esterni. Poi mi calmo e tutto torna liscio. Non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno. Nemmeno ad un animale. Veramente... Capisco che questa cosa sia allucinante. Ma giuro nella mia testa esiste.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi sopra, ma ho veramente degli atteggiamenti da dr Jekyll e Mr Hyde.
> Alle volte do di matto... Ho cominciato presto ad accorgermi che ogni tanto i circuiti mi vanno in tilt. quando ero più piccola per fermarli sbarravo gli occhi e cominciavo a camminare su e giù cantando.
> crescendo, quando sono nel pallone comincio ad urlare ed inveire...pensa che se sono in cucina e mi sale questa cosa penso subito ai coltelli e allora esco fuori e vado a farmi un giro.
> Sono tutte reazioni comunque scatenate da fattori esterni. Poi mi calmo e tutto torna liscio. Non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno. Nemmeno ad un animale. Veramente... Capisco che questa cosa sia allucinante. Ma giuro nella mia testa esiste.


E allora?
Chissà che cosa mi risponderebbero a me, se scrivessi qui, certe mie caratteristiche eh?
Cioè dalla mia esperienza:
Sono le persone che passano la vita ad analizzare i comportamenti delle vite altrui, ad essere piene di problemi, non quelle che si comportano in modi, che in definitiva sono estremamente umani.
A me sembra solo che usi valvole di sfogo.
Se io posto qui le mie, apriti cielo.
Sinceramente.
Stiamo attente allora a tutte le persone che tentano di condizionare la nostra vita, la nostra personalità.
In maniera, sovente, sottile.
Mi spiego con un esempio.
La moglie va a fare la spesa.
Il marito trova sul tavolo lo scontrino.
Vede la cifra e inizia a brontolare.

Che cosa abbiamo?
Una moglie scriteriata e spendacciona?
Un marito avaraccio?
O cosa possiamo trovare? Ah ecco: un marito abilissimo manipolatore: in realtà a lui non importa niente di quel scontrino, ma vuole trovare un modo per fare sentire in colpa la moglie.

Ma magari invece il marito dice: Brava hai comperato un sacco di cose.
Magari dice povera, chissà quante borse hai caricato in auto da sola.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Se mio marito mi dicesse così dovrei proprio accettare.


Non credo di conoscere la tua storia ma stai dicendo che potresti essere una parte di quelle coppie che accettano vicendevolmente il reciproco tradimento?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non ho fatto promesse a nessuno...almeno non mi sembra.  Non sono brava ad esprimermi, forse ho dato l'impressione  che credo tu c'è l'abbia con me, ma sono sicura che questo non è corretto. A te non piacciono le persone che tradiscono ed io ne faccio parte.
> Il mio appunto stava nel ricostruire un rapporto, e se permetti ci sono passata. Quindi so di cosa stiamo parlando.
> Quindi, dimentica per un attimo che ho fatto una "seduta di sesso" extraconiugale.
> e concentrati solo sulla donna tradita.
> ...


Ovviamente non mi appartiene il concetto di tradimento in genere. I nostri punti di vista erano contrastanti sul fatto che il suo fosse tradimento ed il tuo una boiata. Su questo non ero e non sono d'accordo e mi pare cosa ovvia che hai in seguito condiviso. Non mi appartiene neanche fare ciò che hai fatto tu in chat, ed hai in seguito riconosciuto quello che hai definito errore. Tu hai perdonato tuo marito, ben per voi anche se ritengo che il tuo perdono non escluda che ora tocchi a te goderti un po la vita. Io ritengo che questo non sia proprio un perdono in senso stretto piuttosto un perdono funzionale per tanti di quei motivi che hai spiegato tu. Ma se funziona per voi bene. Sicuramente non vedo perché debba avercela con te.  È vero che la penso diversamente ma è vero che in diverse occasioni hai esordito con convinzioni tutte tue che poi hai modificato e smussato strada facendo. In fondo non erano convinzioni quanto provocazioni forse?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non credo di conoscere la tua storia ma stai dicendo che potresti essere una parte di quelle coppie che accettano vicendevolmente il reciproco tradimento?


Io sono una parte di quelle coppie
che è colpevole nei confronti del coniuge.
Non so se in tanti anni di matrimonio lui mi sia sempre stato fedele, ma 
so certamente che io non sono sempre stata fedele a lui.
Quindi che diritti potrei accampare nei suoi confronti?
Posso solo chiedere perdono.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io sono una parte di quelle coppie
> che è colpevole nei confronti del coniuge.
> Non so se in tanti anni di matrimonio lui mi sia sempre stato fedele, ma
> so certamente che io non sono sempre stata fedele a lui.
> ...


Perdono si può chiedere per un errore non per come si è. Non sei una persona che sente di aver commesso un errore ma sei fatta così mi pare di capire. Pertanto dovresti chiedergli di accettarti per come sei e se lui fosse come te accettarlo per come è. Secondo me sei molto coerente con il tuo modo di essere quando ti chiedi che diritti potresti accampare nei suoi confronti sottintendendo che non ne potresti accampare. Credo anche che non accamperesti le scuse più improbabili una volta scoperta.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi sopra, ma ho veramente degli atteggiamenti da dr Jekyll e Mr Hyde.
> Alle volte do di matto... Ho cominciato presto ad accorgermi che ogni tanto i circuiti mi vanno in tilt. quando ero più piccola per fermarli sbarravo gli occhi e cominciavo a camminare su e giù cantando.
> crescendo, quando sono nel pallone comincio ad urlare ed inveire...pensa che se sono in cucina e mi sale questa cosa penso subito ai coltelli e allora esco fuori e vado a farmi un giro.
> Sono tutte reazioni comunque scatenate da fattori esterni. Poi mi calmo e tutto torna liscio. Non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno. Nemmeno ad un animale. Veramente... Capisco che questa cosa sia allucinante. Ma giuro nella mia testa esiste.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perdono si può chiedere per un errore non per come si è. Non sei una persona che sente di aver commesso un errore ma sei fatta così mi pare di capire. Pertanto dovresti chiedergli di accettarti per come sei e se lui fosse come te accettarlo per come è. Secondo me sei molto coerente con il tuo modo di essere quando ti chiedi che diritti potresti accampare nei suoi confronti sottintendendo che non ne potresti accampare. Credo anche che non accamperesti le scuse più improbabili una volta scoperta.



Ci sono 'errori'  che con tutta la buona volonta' di questo mondo non si possono proprio perdonare ne accettare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono 'errori'  che con tutta la buona volonta' di questo mondo non si possono proprio perdonare ne accettare.


Quoto e sai come la penso.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perdono si può chiedere per un errore non per come si è. Non sei una persona che sente di aver commesso un errore ma sei fatta così mi pare di capire. Pertanto dovresti chiedergli di accettarti per come sei e se lui fosse come te accettarlo per come è. Secondo me sei molto coerente con il tuo modo di essere quando ti chiedi che diritti potresti accampare nei suoi confronti sottintendendo che non ne potresti accampare. Credo anche che non accamperesti le scuse più improbabili una volta scoperta.


No io sento di essere una persona che ha commesso un errore enorme come una casa.
Tradita dagli eventi.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono 'errori'  che con tutta la buona volonta' di questo mondo non si possono proprio perdonare ne accettare.


Cioè quali?
E chi lo stabilisce?
Tu?
Il buon senso comune?
Capisci che tutto è relativo?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> No io sento di essere una persona che ha commesso un errore enorme come una casa.
> Tradita dagli eventi.


Hai già raccontato la tua storia?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Hai già raccontato la tua storia?


Si, ma non mi ricordo dove.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi sopra, ma ho veramente degli atteggiamenti da dr Jekyll e Mr Hyde.
> Alle volte do di matto... Ho cominciato presto ad accorgermi che ogni tanto i circuiti mi vanno in tilt. quando ero più piccola per fermarli sbarravo gli occhi e cominciavo a camminare su e giù cantando.
> crescendo, quando sono nel pallone comincio ad urlare ed inveire...pensa che se sono in cucina e mi sale questa cosa penso subito ai coltelli e allora esco fuori e vado a farmi un giro.
> Sono tutte reazioni comunque scatenate da fattori esterni. Poi mi calmo e tutto torna liscio. Non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno. Nemmeno ad un animale. Veramente... Capisco che questa cosa sia allucinante. Ma giuro nella mia testa esiste.





kassia ha detto:


> Cioè quali?
> E chi lo stabilisce?
> Tu?
> Il buon senso comune?
> Capisci che tutto è relativo?



Prova a confessare a tuo marito poi vediamo se la pensa diversamente da me.

Vale per te ma per molti altri.

UN TRADIMENTO di anni credimi che non si perdona.


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> *Perdono si può chiedere per un errore non per come si è*. Non sei una persona che sente di aver commesso un errore ma sei fatta così mi pare di capire. *Pertanto dovresti chiedergli di accettarti per come sei* e se lui fosse come te accettarlo per come è. Secondo me *sei molto coerente con il tuo modo di essere* quando ti chiedi che diritti potresti accampare nei suoi confronti sottintendendo che non ne potresti accampare. Credo anche che non accamperesti le scuse più improbabili una volta scoperta.


Beh non sempre. Si può essere una cattiva persona, una cattiva madre (specifico, non parlo di kassia ma è un discorso in generale sulle considerazioni di anonimo), sono modi di essere e non per questo vanno accettati senza che si chieda perdono.

Non basta dire alla persona con cui stai io sono così e devi accettarmi oppure lì sta la porta. Se fosse così l'amore non sarebbe più la cosa meravigliosa che è ma un semplice contratto da stipulare tra persone che condividono una certa visione delle cose.

Poi parlando invece nello specifico di kassia, se ricordo bene la sua storia lei ha avuto una storia durata ben sette anni ma ha deciso di non dire nulla al marito. Sarebbe stata coerente nel momento in cui avesse confessato tutto dando a lui la possibilità di scegliere.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cioè quali?
> E chi lo stabilisce?
> Tu?
> Il buon senso comune?
> Capisci che tutto è relativo?


Io la penso come disincantata. Ovviamente lo stabilisco io per quello che vale per me e non vuole essere un insegnamento agli altri. Io non perdono, non ne sono capace.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prova a confessare a tuo marito poi vediamo se la pensa diversamente da me.
> 
> Vale per te ma per molti altri.
> 
> UN TRADIMENTO di anni credimi che non si perdona.


Sicurissimamente lui non pensa come te.
Perchè lui: non è te.
Inutile che scrivi in maiuscolo eh?
Che sia di anni o di pochi minuti non ha nessunissima rilevanza.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sicurissimamente lui non pensa come te.
> Perchè lui: non è te.
> Inutile che scrivi in maiuscolo eh?
> Che sia di anni o di pochi minuti non ha nessunissima rilevanza.


Credimi che ogni tanto entra la maiuscola.

A volte correggo a volte no.

Come fai a dire che lui e' diverso se non sa di essere stato tradito?

Sai come si e' meravigliato mio marito di come ho reagito 'dopo'?

NEPPURE io mi riconoscevo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh non sempre. Si può essere una cattiva persona, una cattiva madre (specifico, non parlo di kassia ma è un discorso in generale sulle considerazioni di anonimo), sono modi di essere e non per questo vanno accettati senza che si chieda perdono.
> 
> Non basta dire alla persona con cui stai io sono così e devi accettarmi oppure lì sta la porta. Se fosse così l'amore non sarebbe più la cosa meravigliosa che è ma un semplice contratto da stipulare tra persone che condividono una certa visione delle cose.
> 
> Poi parlando invece nello specifico di kassia, se ricordo bene la sua storia lei ha avuto una storia durata ben sette anni ma ha deciso di non dire nulla al marito. Sarebbe stata coerente nel momento in cui avesse confessato tutto dando a lui la possibilità di scegliere.


Non ho deciso ancora niente.
Sto ancora pensando se dirlo o non dirlo.
Ma soprattutto a come dirlo.
Infatti sono propensa proprio di dirglielo.
Ma ti rendi conto di che possiblità gli offrirei?
Potrebbe anche rispondere, se te lo tenevi per te era meglio per me.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credimi che ogni tanto entra la maiuscola.
> 
> volte correggo a volte no.
> 
> Come fai a dire che lui e' diverso se non sa di essere stato tradito?


Semplice.
Non c'è nulla, ma proprio nulla di quello che tu scrivi, che possa assomigliare minimamente
al minimo modo di pensare di mio marito.
E fin'ora leggendo qui, non ho trovato nessun uomo che gli possa assomigliare.
( E sarebbe molto vantaggioso per me)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh non sempre. Si può essere una cattiva persona, una cattiva madre (specifico, non parlo di kassia ma è un discorso in generale sulle considerazioni di anonimo), sono modi di essere e non per questo vanno accettati senza che si chieda perdono.
> 
> Non basta dire alla persona con cui stai io sono così e devi accettarmi oppure lì sta la porta. Se fosse così l'amore non sarebbe più la cosa meravigliosa che è ma un semplice contratto da stipulare tra persone che condividono una certa visione delle cose.
> 
> Poi parlando invece nello specifico di kassia, se ricordo bene la sua storia lei ha avuto una storia durata ben sette anni ma ha deciso di non dire nulla al marito. Sarebbe stata coerente nel momento in cui avesse confessato tutto dando a lui la possibilità di scegliere.


Io parlo russo e tu rispondi in arabo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non ho deciso ancora niente.
> Sto ancora pensando se dirlo o non dirlo.
> Ma soprattutto a come dirlo.
> Infatti sono propensa proprio di dirglielo.
> ...



Infatti io ti ho sempre consigliato di non dire niente.  Ovvio che lo dico pensando a me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non ho deciso ancora niente.
> Sto ancora pensando se dirlo o non dirlo.
> Ma soprattutto a come dirlo.
> Infatti sono propensa proprio di dirglielo.
> ...


Si, potrebbe risponderti così.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sicurissimamente lui non pensa come te.
> Perchè lui: non è te.
> Inutile che scrivi in maiuscolo eh?
> Che sia di anni o di pochi minuti non ha nessunissima rilevanza.


Per me avrebbe una gigantesca rilevanza. Ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia solo tu conosci tuo marito e sai come potrebbe reagire. Io da tradito ovviamente dico che è meglio sapere ma non posso dire per lui.

E comunque scusami ma non ricordo ogni aspetto che hai raccontato. Tu ami ancora tuo marito? Ricordo che ne parlavi con molto rispetto, a volte quasi ammirazione. Dicevi che era un ottimo padre.

Poi se lo ami ancora e ora stai bene con lui forse ti direi anche io di non dire nulla.

Poco fa hai detto di aver fatto un errore enorme. Eppure quando raccontasti la tua storia mi pare di ricordare che non ti eri pentita, anche perché sette anni son lunghi e non è credibile un pentimento per una storia durata così a lungo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti io ti ho sempre consigliato di non dire niente.  Ovvio che lo dico pensando a me.


E io so che è sbagliato.
Perchè se tanto mi dà tanto, lui potrebbe anche uscirsene con, me l'hanno detto,
o con lo sapevo, ma volevo vedere come andava a finire, volevo vedere a che punto ti spingevi.
Io ho capito leggendo il forum, che la mia via, è trovare il modo di confessarmi a lui.
Non c'è altra via.
Sinceramente.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> No io sento di essere una persona che ha commesso un errore enorme come una casa.
> Tradita dagli eventi.


Si ora ricordo in parte la tua storia. Relazione parallela durata anni vero?


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> E io so che è sbagliato.
> Perchè se tanto mi dà tanto, lui potrebbe anche uscirsene con, me l'hanno detto,
> o con lo sapevo, ma volevo vedere come andava a finire, volevo vedere a che punto ti spingevi.
> Io ho capito leggendo il forum, che la mia via, è trovare il modo di confessarmi a lui.
> ...



Scusa ma secondo te, se tuo marito sapesse che lo hai tradito per dieci anni starebbe  zitto?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> kassia solo tu conosci tuo marito e sai come potrebbe reagire. Io da tradito ovviamente dico che è meglio sapere ma non posso dire per lui.
> 
> E comunque scusami ma non ricordo ogni aspetto che hai raccontato. Tu ami ancora tuo marito? Ricordo che ne parlavi con molto rispetto, a volte quasi ammirazione. Dicevi che era un ottimo padre.
> 
> ...


Lo dico con un'espressione che molte donne capiranno.
Io voglio molto bene a mio marito.
Il pentimento è arrivato non appena mi sono accorta del male che facevo.
Se non moriva mia madre, forse nulla cambiava.
Senti: Muore mia madre, mio marito mi sta vicino, e lo scopri capace di una tenerezza e solidarietà unica.
Ma appunto io sono costretta a sacrificare il tempo per l'amante, per stare dietro a mio padre.
L'amante sclera.
E io mi dico, ma guarda con chi sono andata a perdermi, guarda.
Con un bimbiominchia pure io.
Oh, ma a parole, sai, incanta i serpenti, tutte belle parole, guarda una parlantina da intortatore che non ti dico, 
ma nei fatti:
Chi mi ha fatto sentire amata?
IL mio amante o mio marito?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma secondo te, se tuo marito sapesse che lo hai tradito per dieci anni starebbe  zitto?


e che ne so?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Lo dico con un'espressione che molte donne capiranno.
> Io voglio molto bene a mio marito.
> Il pentimento è arrivato non appena mi sono accorta del male che facevo.
> Se non moriva mia madre, forse nulla cambiava.
> ...



Dopo quanti anni l'hai capito? Sette? Dieci? Vabbè, meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma appunto io sono costretta a sacrificare il tempo per l'amante, per stare dietro a mio padre.*
> L'amante sclera.*
> E io mi dico, ma guarda con chi sono andata a perdermi, guarda.
> Con un bimbiominchia pure io.
> ...


Sembra di leggere Carola che capito troppo tardi che l'amante la stava portando via dalla sua famiglia.

Beh il dispiacere è che questa domanda te la sei posta solo dopo il brutto lutto che ti ha colpita. Ma meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Lo dico con un'espressione che molte donne capiranno.
> Io voglio molto bene a mio marito.
> Il pentimento è arrivato non appena mi sono accorta del male che facevo.
> Se non moriva mia madre, forse nulla cambiava.
> ...


Il tuo amante, visto che stavi bene con lui e non con tuo marito.  La presa coscienza di oggi non cambia come ti sentivi fino a ieri, semmai cambia la visione che hai oggi di ieri.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> e che ne so?



Appunto, tu hai scritto che sei sicura che lui non la penserebbe come me.

POI che lui potrebbe gia'saperlo e tacere.

Dopo  una vita insieme dovresti sapere se lui sapendo starebbe zitto.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prova a confessare a tuo marito poi vediamo se la pensa diversamente da me.
> 
> Vale per te ma per molti altri.
> 
> UN TRADIMENTO di anni credimi che non si perdona.


 non è vero. Io l'ho perdonato. e perché continuate a vedermi come una traditrice. e continuate a pensare che ho fatto quello che ho fatto per vendicarmi.
se così fosse non vedrei l'ora di rinfacciarglielo di dirgli vedi sono capace anch'io di trovare altri che mi vogliono...ed invece non è così.
Se la mia incoscienza e la mia voglia di qualcosa di nuovo distruggerà un altra volta quello che abbiamo ricostruito sarà solo per colpa mia ed io non me lo perdonerò. 
Quello che ho fatto non mi ha reso diversa. Non ha significato nulla per me, non lo considero un tradimento e non intendo dirglielo perché per lui come per molti di voi lo è...
Non so quanti possono perdonare, non so se neppure lui sarà in grado di perdonare e non intendo scoprirlo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non è vero. Io l'ho perdonato. e perché continuate a vedermi come una traditrice. e continuate a pensare che ho fatto quello che ho fatto per vendicarmi.
> se così fosse non vedrei l'ora di rinfacciarglielo di dirgli vedi sono capace anch'io di trovare altri che mi vogliono...ed invece non è così.
> Se la mia incoscienza e la mia voglia di qualcosa di nuovo distruggerà un altra volta quello che abbiamo ricostruito sarà solo per colpa mia ed io non me lo perdonerò.
> Quello che ho fatto non mi ha reso diversa. Non ha significato nulla per me, non lo considero un tradimento e non intendo dirglielo perché per lui come per molti di voi lo è...
> Non so quanti possono perdonare, non so se neppure lui sarà in grado di perdonare e non intendo scoprirlo.


Scusa ma era rivolto a Kassia.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma era rivolto a Kassia.


 eravamo citate entrambe


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non è vero. Io l'ho perdonato. e perché continuate a vedermi come una traditrice. e continuate a pensare che ho fatto quello che ho fatto per vendicarmi.
> se così fosse non vedrei l'ora di rinfacciarglielo di dirgli vedi sono capace anch'io di trovare altri che mi vogliono...ed invece non è così.
> Se la mia incoscienza e la mia voglia di qualcosa di nuovo distruggerà un altra volta quello che abbiamo ricostruito sarà solo per colpa mia ed io non me lo perdonerò.
> Quello che ho fatto non mi ha reso diversa. Non ha significato nulla per me, non lo considero un tradimento e non intendo dirglielo perché per lui come per molti di voi lo è...
> Non so quanti possono perdonare, non so se neppure lui sarà in grado di perdonare e non intendo scoprirlo.



Forse quotando Kassia e' uscito anche un tuo post.  Ma io ho risposto a lei.  

IO non ti vedo affatto traditrice,  anzi, mi dispiace te lo ho gia' detto per la tua 'disavventura'.

FARLO per farlo meritavi  una bella avventura da ricordare.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

OGNI TANTO capita il doppio quote, io anche volendo farlo non ne sarei capace. 

NON avevo voglia di cancellare il primo quote. Avevo riprovato e continuava ad uscire doppio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non è vero. Io l'ho perdonato. e perché continuate a vedermi come una traditrice. e continuate a pensare che ho fatto quello che ho fatto per vendicarmi.
> se così fosse non vedrei l'ora di rinfacciarglielo di dirgli vedi sono capace anch'io di trovare altri che mi vogliono...ed invece non è così.
> Se la mia incoscienza e la mia voglia di qualcosa di nuovo distruggerà un altra volta quello che abbiamo ricostruito sarà solo per colpa mia ed io non me lo perdonerò.
> Quello che ho fatto non mi ha reso diversa. Non ha significato nulla per me, non lo considero un tradimento e non intendo dirglielo perché per lui come per molti di voi lo è...
> Non so quanti possono perdonare, non so se neppure lui sarà in grado di perdonare e non intendo scoprirlo.


Credimi, non ce l'ho con te ma ho una visione diversa delle cose. Il tuo è un tradimento, ancor di più in quanto in confessato,  indipendentemente da come lo valuti tu. Il tuo matrimonio si basa sulla tua menzogna in quanto non sai come reagirebbe lui ad una tua confessione. Sono oggettività non valutazioni. Poi se ti va bene così ok, ma non convincerti che sia altro.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse quotando Kassia e' uscito anche un tuo post.  Ma io ho risposto a lei.
> 
> IO non ti vedo affatto traditrice,  anzi, mi dispiace te lo ho gia' detto per la tua 'disavventura'.
> 
> FARLO per farlo meritavi  una bella avventura da ricordare.



non volevo riprenderti, volevo solo spiegarti perché ho risposto....
Questa sera sto passando alla fase tristezza....
scusate


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non volevo riprenderti, volevo solo spiegarti perché ho risposto....
> Questa sera sto passando alla fase tristezza....
> scusate



Mi spiace  tu sia triste.  Premesso che con tutto quello che sta succedendo nel mondo essere allegri e' dura, 
perche'sei triste?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Questa sera sto passando alla fase tristezza....
> scusate


Non scusarti e dicci che ti han detto i prof del pargolo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Questa sera sto passando alla fase tristezza....
> scusate


Questo mi dispiace.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi spiace  tu sia triste.  Premesso che con tutto quello che sta succedendo nel mondo essere allegri e' dura,
> perche'sei triste?





Falcor ha detto:


> Non scusarti e dicci che ti han detto i prof del pargolo





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Questo mi dispiace.



nulla è una fase...poi passa...
notte ragazzi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

In giornata di scontri e discussioni nel forum autoreferenziali, pure questo è diventato il thread più delirante.
Oro-blu e Kassia con due tradimenti completamente diversi e di due donne totalmente diverse che si spiegano le loro scelte in modo simile.

Avete mai letto un libro o visto un film in cui vi siate sentite rappresentate?


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Lo dico con un'espressione che molte donne capiranno.
> Io voglio molto bene a mio marito.
> Il pentimento è arrivato non appena mi sono accorta del male che facevo.
> Se non moriva mia madre, forse nulla cambiava.
> ...


:up:
Ma tu chi ami, in realtà?


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> E io so che è sbagliato.
> Perchè se tanto mi dà tanto, lui potrebbe anche uscirsene con, me l'hanno detto,
> o con l*o sapevo, ma volevo vedere come andava a finire, volevo vedere a che punto ti spingevi*.
> Io ho capito leggendo il forum, che la mia via, è trovare il modo di confessarmi a lui.
> ...



Perché questa convinzione?


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sicurissimamente lui non pensa come te.
> Perchè lui: non è te.
> Inutile che scrivi in maiuscolo eh?
> *Che sia di anni o di pochi minuti non ha nessunissima rilevanza.*



Prova a pensare a parti invertite:
tuo marito che ti ha tradito con la tua modalità, oppure che ti ha tradito una volta e stop...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Lo dico con un'espressione che molte donne capiranno.
> Io voglio molto bene a mio marito.
> Il pentimento è arrivato non appena mi sono accorta del male che facevo.
> Se non moriva mia madre, forse nulla cambiava.
> ...


lo puoi sapere solo tu come ti senti 
con uno o con l'altro...
l'altro al momento ti crea disagio 
e Oddio anche un marito spesso ti crea disagio...
ma un disagio diverso
un disagio da :
porca vacca tra un po' vedi che gli succede...
ma poi basta poco e passa tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il tuo amante, visto che stavi bene con lui e non con tuo marito.  La presa coscienza di oggi non cambia come ti sentivi fino a ieri, semmai cambia la visione che hai oggi di ieri.


Sai come recita quel detto?
I veri amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno.
Non ho mai scritto che stavo bene con l'amante e male con mio marito.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In giornata di scontri e discussioni nel forum autoreferenziali, pure questo è diventato il thread più delirante.
> Oro-blu e Kassia con due tradimenti completamente diversi e di due donne totalmente diverse che si spiegano le loro scelte in modo simile.
> 
> Avete mai letto un libro o visto un film in cui vi siate sentite rappresentate?


Forse il primo che mi viene in mente, l'amore infedele.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma tu chi ami, in realtà?


Molto? Me stessa.
Se devo essere sincera, io penso che ero preso dall'idea di coccolare e viziare il mio amante.
Che considero una persona molto più in basso di me.
Tu dirai ma non vizi e coccoli tuo marito?
E come fare con una persona che consideri molto più in alto di te stessa?
Non ci sono mai riuscita, perchè lui è sempre stato iperprovvidente.
Per dirti, lui non ha mai detto ti vedo stanca e in difficoltà con i bambini piccoli, dalla sera alla mattina mi sono trovata in casa una colf e una babysitter, scelte e assunte da lui.
Lui poi ha detto: sei d'accordo vero?
Ma il suo modo di dirti sei d'accordo ha un che di terrificante, se non sei d'accordo, lui lo prende come un affronto.
Bisogna sempre essere enormemente accondiscendenti con lui.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa convinzione?


Non è convinzione, ma ipotesi.
Non ho la più pallida idea di come la prenderà.
Potrebbe anche uscirsene con sei proprio una misera donnetta.
Ma poi andrebbe in tilt, perchè per lui sarebbe impossibile ammettere a sè stesso di aver sposato una misera donnetta.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prova a pensare a parti invertite:
> tuo marito che ti ha tradito con la tua modalità, oppure che ti ha tradito una volta e stop...


Ok.
Mi fa tanto strano, ma ok.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo puoi sapere solo tu come ti senti
> con uno o con l'altro...
> l'altro al momento ti crea disagio
> e Oddio anche un marito spesso ti crea disagio...
> ...


L'unico disagio con mio marito è sempre stato quello di non sentirmi alla sua altezza.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> L'unico disagio con mio marito è sempre stato quello di non sentirmi alla sua altezza.


Come cultura
intelligenza 
gestione famigliare 
o cosa?


----------



## Tessa (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> L'unico disagio con mio marito è sempre stato quello di non sentirmi alla sua altezza.


Quanti danni fanno i complessi di inferiorità a chi non ne ha.......


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2015)

Sinceramente 
non mi sono separata perché non è quello che volevo
il tradimento non è un fatto che possa farmi separare


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Molto? Me stessa.
> Se devo essere sincera, io penso che ero preso dall'idea di coccolare e viziare il mio amante.
> Che considero una persona molto più in basso di me.
> Tu dirai ma non vizi e coccoli tuo marito?
> ...



Caspita, fa un po' suggezione tuo marito...mi chiedo come puoi trovare il coraggio di confessare...


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Forse il primo che mi viene in mente, l'amore infedele.


no... Forse perché non leggo libri che trattano d'amore. in genere vado più sul genere "la solitudine dei numeri primi" o
"il ladro di aquiloni" e anche nei film scarseggio se non sono film impegnati o di fantascienza (che adoro) cado nelle commedie così rido...
Forse sono banale


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Molto? Me stessa.
> Se devo essere sincera, io penso che ero preso dall'idea di coccolare e viziare il mio amante.
> Che considero una persona molto più in basso di me.
> Tu dirai ma non vizi e coccoli tuo marito?
> ...


che bello... il mio invece pur non mancandogli i soldi mi faceva stare sempre sul filo del rasoio (niente aiuti naturalmente, nemmeno la sua presenza a casa)... e quando per qualche ragione gli dicevo "mi servirebbero soldi extra" mi diceva "hai già mangiato tutti i soldi!?"...per fortuna negli ultimi anni è cambiato un po' o forse io ho preso più coraggio, non so...


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2015)

Io complessi di inferiorità no mai 
però ho sempre patito il suo essere iper sicuro mai un cedimento mai un dubbio mai una paura 
il che di da sicurezza ma non ti permette di vedergli dentro

quasi un invincibile e tu sei li con le tue insicurezze ansie frustrazioni normali 
.si contro io sono estroversa allegra di natura piena di amici e conoscenze lui un orso 

sui soldi non posso dire nulla anzi lui avrebbe voluto una colf fissa visto i suoi impegni io manco morta .


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sai come recita quel detto?
> I veri amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno.
> Non ho mai scritto che stavo bene con l'amante e male con mio marito.


Sei stata sette anni con l'amante e ci stavi pure male? Volevi punire tuo marito?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



Tessa ha detto:


> Quanti danni fanno i complessi di inferiorità a chi non ne ha.......


Quoto in pieno.


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no... Forse perché non leggo libri che trattano d'amore. in genere vado più sul genere "la solitudine dei numeri primi" o
> *"il ladro di aquiloni"* e anche nei film scarseggio se non sono film impegnati o di fantascienza (che adoro) cado nelle commedie così rido...
> Forse sono banale


Dello stesso autore ho letto anche "Mille splendidi soli". Te lo consiglio


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dello stesso autore ho letto anche "Mille splendidi soli". Te lo consiglio


Già fatto


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Ecco lì potrebbe nascere una bella discussione sulla figura della moglie


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Come cultura
> intelligenza
> gestione famigliare
> o cosa?


Personalità.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Molto? Me stessa.
> Se devo essere sincera, io penso che ero preso dall'idea di coccolare e viziare il mio amante.
> Che considero* una persona molto più in basso di me.*





kassia ha detto:


> L'unico disagio con mio marito è sempre stato quello di *non sentirmi alla sua altezza*.


'nzomma è tutta una scala 

Però c'è da apprezzare per come ti sei calata a coccolare uno più basso di te. Ammirevole


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quanti danni fanno i complessi di inferiorità a chi non ne ha.......


Suppongo in misura minore dei complessi di superiorità.
Ma penso ci sia perfino della complicità in tutto ciò.
Io non avrei mai potuto vivere con un uomo mollusco, lui, mai con una crocerossina.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> 'nzomma è tutta una scala
> 
> Però c'è da apprezzare per come ti sei calata a coccolare uno più basso di te. Ammirevole


Perchè era facile e poco impegnativo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Perchè era facile e poco impegnativo.


   Dunque una personalità non ficcante e facilmente manipolabile?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, fa un po' suggezione tuo marito...mi chiedo come puoi trovare il coraggio di confessare...


Non ti preoccupare pian pianino sto elaborando come fare.
Del resto se lui mi dicesse, perchè non me l'hai mai detto, e io dicessi, perchè non ne avevo il coraggio, si mette male.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io complessi di inferiorità no mai
> però ho sempre patito il suo essere iper sicuro mai un cedimento mai un dubbio mai una paura
> il che di da sicurezza ma non ti permette di vedergli dentro
> 
> ...


Capisco.
E non mi dire che se cerchiamo di minare queste sicurezze, loro iniziano a sentirsi minacciati.
Io non mi sono posta il problema, se rifiutavo la colf, erano guai.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sei stata sette anni con l'amante e ci stavi pure male? Volevi punire tuo marito?


Non ci sono stata male, nè bene.
Per me non aveva nessunissima importanza.
Una cosa leggera e spensierata.
Va bene setteanni, però.
365x7x24 61320 ore
52 x 7 364

Facendola grossa ho dedicato a questa persona 364 ore. Ossia 15 giorni di sette anni.

Punire mio marito?
E di che cosa per piacere?

Come ho iniziato a starci male, l'ho sganciato, ma non avevo capito che lui non voleva lasciarmi andare.

Non avevo capito che eravamo in due a giocare, pensavo di essere io che giocavo con lui.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dunque una personalità non ficcante e facilmente manipolabile?


Non so che dirti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non ci sono stata male, nè bene.
> Per me non aveva nessunissima importanza.
> Una cosa leggera e spensierata.
> Va bene setteanni, però.
> ...



Questo sarà il tempo trascorso fisicamente con lui, che non tiene conto del pensiero e di tutto l'indotto. Ma che calcolo del menga è??

Quindi secondo te mio marito che ha trascorso neanche 48 ore (fisicamente) in due anni con la tipa, infonto infonto  a fronte di tutti gli anni che ha dedicato a me, andrebbe insignito di una medaglia al merito? Mò me lo segno.






kassia ha detto:


> Non so che dirti.


Cercavo di capire com'è una personalità più "bassa" della propria, niente di che.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non ci sono stata male, nè bene.
> Per me non aveva nessunissima importanza.
> Una cosa leggera e spensierata.
> Va bene setteanni, però.
> ...


Ti sei riletta? Non oso commentare. Se volevi punire tuo marito era ironico, ma non l'hai capito in quanto troppo presa con la calcolatrice. O hai usato Excel?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questo sarà il tempo trascorso fisicamente con lui, che non tiene conto del pensiero e di tutto l'indotto. Ma che calcolo del menga è??
> 
> Quindi secondo te mio marito che ha trascorso neanche 48 ore (fisicamente) in due anni con la tipa, infonto infonto  a fronte di tutti gli anni che dedicato a me, andrebbe insignignito di una medaglia al merito? Mò me lo segno..


Quoto, quoto, quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti sei riletta? Non oso commentare. Se volevi punire tuo marito era ironico, ma non l'hai capito in quanto troppo presa con la calcolatrice. O hai usato Excel?


Più semplicemente
Calcolo il tempo in qualità e non in quantità.
Ma se ti fa stare meno peggio dire settimane.
Ok ho barato non ho avuto una frequentazione di sette anni, ma di nove settimane e mezzo.
D'un tratto mi sono riscoperta Kim Basinger.
Mi sono scissa.

Tu cerchi come dire, di farmi sentire in colpa, per colpe che non ho commesso nei tuoi confronti.
Stai tranquillo che non ho certo bisogno di amplificatori per la mia coscienza.
Nessuno ne ha bisogno, fidati.


Cosa altro potresti scrivermi?

Con che coraggio guardi negli occhi tuo marito?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più semplicemente
> Calcolo il tempo in qualità e non in quantità.
> Ma se ti fa stare meno peggio dire settimane.
> Ok ho barato non ho avuto una frequentazione di sette anni, ma di nove settimane e mezzo.
> ...


Fai dello spirito e ok, sono spiritoso anch'io. Ma la risposta di prima appare ridicola. Se ti senti in colpa per qualcosa non è certo per causa mia ne è questo un mio intento. La domanda che ti poni non te l'ho posta io, al limite mi limiterei a dire che io non avrei il coraggio di guardare negli occhi una persona a cui avessi fatto quello che hai fatto tu. Sicuramente hai più pelo di me sullo stomaco che a scanso di equivoci non sarei in grado di farle determinate cose.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no... Forse perché non leggo libri che trattano d'amore. in genere vado più sul genere "la solitudine dei numeri primi" o
> "il ladro di aquiloni" e anche nei film scarseggio se non sono film impegnati o di fantascienza (che adoro) cado nelle commedie così rido...
> Forse sono banale


I personaggi ci sono anche nei film non del genere romantico.
Kassia si è descritta come una traditrice passionale.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I personaggi ci sono anche nei film non del genere romantico.
> Kassia si è descritta come una traditrice passionale.



per contro io sono una traditrice scema, distratta, occasionale ??? Non ho ricordi nemmeno in altri film o libri di un personaggio che possa avvicinarsi a me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> per contro io sono una traditrice scema, distratta, occasionale ??? Non ho ricordi nemmeno in altri film o libri di un personaggio che possa avvicinarsi a me.


Non limitatamente all'episodio che è francamente una cosa che può assumere un significato solo in un contesto.
Ma tu tutto quello che non sai integrare e s capire lo estranei come una pazzia commessa da una tua altra personalità. Se lo pensi dovresti essere molto preoccupata di queste possessioni. Oppure devi trovare una spiegazione in te. La domanda era per darti una via.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non limitatamente all'episodio che è francamente una cosa che può assumere un significato solo in un contesto.
> Ma tu tutto quello che non sai integrare e s capire lo estranei come una pazzia commessa da una tua altra personalità. Se lo pensi dovresti essere molto preoccupata di queste possessioni. Oppure devi trovare una spiegazione in te. La domanda era per darti una via.


Non voglio fare lo struzzo, probabilmente è il modo sbagliato di prendere la vita. Ho sempre fatto così. Quando faccio qualcosa di sbagliato e poi me ne rendo conto, lo archivio. Questo non significa che io non pensi MAI alle conseguenze delle mie azioni. Solo alle volte, volte in cui il desiderio di fare quella cosa supera la razionalità. E in linea di massima condivido quello che vuoi dirmi, solo che non capisco come risolvere il problema. Per l'ottanta % della mia vita cerco di seguire una vita "normale" oserei dire che SONO normale. Poi scatta qualcosa è la razionalità svanisce....


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non voglio fare lo struzzo, probabilmente è il modo sbagliato di prendere la vita. Ho sempre fatto così. Quando faccio qualcosa di sbagliato e poi me ne rendo conto, lo archivio. Questo non significa che io non pensi MAI alle conseguenze delle mie azioni. Solo alle volte, volte in cui il desiderio di fare quella cosa supera la razionalità. E in linea di massima condivido quello che vuoi dirmi, solo che non capisco come risolvere il problema. *Per l'ottanta % della mia vita cerco di seguire una vita "normale" oserei dire che SONO normale*. Poi scatta qualcosa è la razionalità svanisce....


...cosa significa normale...e ESSERE normale..?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...cosa significa normale...e ESSERE normale..?


capisco perche' tu te lo chieda...

scherzo, eh!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I personaggi ci sono anche nei film non del genere romantico.
> Kassia si è descritta come una traditrice passionale.


Ma stai bene?
Dove mai io mi sono descritta come una traditrice passionale?


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> capisco perche' tu te lo chieda...
> 
> scherzo, eh!


e mi sa che hai capito, anche :carneval:

La supposta normalità è uno di quei falsi problemi che fa saltare la gente come pop corn...e il conformismo è una buona risposta, se si è "morbidi"...ma non per tutti il conformismo è una risposta adeguata...

per qualcuno conformarsi a volte sembra un rifugio sicuro...entrare in ruolo..poi si paga pegno però, se si è in certi modi...

e uno dei pegni che si paga è massacrarsi sentendosi inadeguati e in dovere di dimostrare sempre qualcosa, a dei qualcuno, interposte persone, anche se in fondo è a se stessi che si vuole dimostrare di andar bene...e non c'è mai tregua o riposo, così....

personalmente ho adorato Basaglia....quando ha dichiarato che "visto da vicino, nessuno è normale"....

ma la paura è una brutta bestia...e averne paura, della paura intendo, ancora peggio....

E la dicotomia normalità/anormalità è bella profonda e incastonata nella nostra società...fortunatamente in alcuni ambiti la stanno sciogliendo...e si inizia a parlare di funzionamenti individuali...ma la strada è lunga...ancora


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e mi sa che hai capito, anche :carneval:
> 
> La supposta normalità è uno di quei falsi problemi che fa saltare la gente come pop corn...*e il conformismo è una buona risposta, se si è "morbidi"...ma non per tutti il conformismo è una risposta adeguata...*
> 
> ...



...PERFETTO...


----------



## brenin (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...cosa significa normale...e ESSERE normale..?


Bella domanda, che esigerebbe una risposta estremamente articolata....Immaginiamo di dare alla "normalità" una connotazione morale,ad esempio quando si parla di comportamenti. In un caso del genere vengono considerati "normali" tutti i comportamenti accettati da una certa Società in un determinato contesto ( sia storico,culturale,sociologico ), e pertanto è "normale" non ciò che accade con più frequenza ma ciò che si presume dovrebbe accadere più frequentemente. Però poi,a mio avviso,sorge un problema: mentre da piccoli impariamo a comportarci secondo regole sociali ben precise, man mano che cresciamo e la nostra realtà sociale si allarga, le cose si complicano soprattutto in una Società come la nostra, che non da più modelli di riferimento ( al contrario delle vecchie Società "tradizionali" di una volta nelle quali i confini di "normalità" erano tracciati in modo netto,e difficilmente venivano messi in discussione ). Ed è proprio per questo,penso io, che il problema della "normalità" , cioè problema del confine tra giusto e sbagliato,normale e diverso,solo  per citare alcuni esempi, oggi risulta essere di difficile risoluzione.

( Ciao ! )


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...PERFETTO...


..nella teoria...nella pratica non scorre così fluidamente...no?


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Bella domanda, che esigerebbe una risposta estremamente articolata....Immaginiamo di dare alla "normalità" una connotazione morale,ad esempio quando si parla di comportamenti. In un caso del genere vengono considerati "normali" tutti i comportamenti accettati da una certa Società in un determinato contesto ( sia storico,culturale,sociologico ), e pertanto è "normale" non ciò che accade con più frequenza ma ciò che si presume dovrebbe accadere più frequentemente. Però poi,a mio avviso,sorge un problema: mentre da piccoli impariamo a comportarci secondo regole sociali ben precise, man mano che cresciamo e la nostra realtà sociale si allarga, le cose si complicano soprattutto in una Società come la nostra, che non da più modelli di riferimento ( al contrario delle vecchie Società "tradizionali" di una volta nelle quali i confini di "normalità" erano tracciati in modo netto,e difficilmente venivano messi in discussione ). Ed è proprio per questo,penso io, che il problema della "normalità" , cioè problema del confine tra giusto e sbagliato,normale e diverso,solo  per citare alcuni esempi, oggi risulta essere di difficile risoluzione.
> 
> ( Ciao ! )


Bello leggerti! Ciao 

Sono d'accordo, sì...e se a tutto quello che hai elencato aggiungiamo la questione della A-NORMALITA'--> patologia entriamo in un campo dolorosissimo e complesso...

Che toccando quello si va a toccare la costituzione della propria identità, l'accettazione  di se stessi....questioni che non riguardano l'autostima, ma riguardano invece, spesso, anche molto da vicino, il concedersi la possibilità di Essere e di Esistere, anche in quelle parti che socialmente non vengono ritenute sane...ADESSO...che in passato la masturbazione femminile era ritenuta sintomo di isteria...tanto per inserire anche la questione dello scorrere del tempo..nelle certezze umane:singleeye:....

E qui il dolore scende profondo...e inspiegato...e anche la solitudine dei percorsi, di affermazione oppure, purtroppo, di negazione...individuale e sociale...

E non è piacevole non avere specchi in cui riconoscersi...E doversi guardare in specchi distorti, sempre mancanti di qualcosa, sempre incompleti...

EDIT: io penso che la risoluzione è nel non aver bisogno di definire se stessi come se fosse una giustificazione a ciò che si è e per differenza dall'altro...accettazione, in una parola...ma le soluzioni più semplici paiono diventare le più complesse...
che il giudizio sulla scorta del giusto e dello sbagliato....rassicura...


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..nella teoria...nella pratica non scorre così fluidamente...no?





ipazia ha detto:


> Bello leggerti! Ciao
> 
> Sono d'accordo, sì...e se a tutto quello che hai elencato aggiungiamo la questione della A-NORMALITA'--> patologia entriamo in un campo dolorosissimo e complesso...
> 
> ...


tutto perfetto. Bisogna accettarsi o farsi accettare e se uno non è abbastanza forte? Preferisce come me costruirsi un paravento di luoghi comuni e preferisce essere quello che non è pur di piacere, ma questa costruzione è così finta che chi ti circonda lo capisce e non vede in te un insicuro ma uno che ti prende in giro. Quindi a cercare di essere "normale" si finisce per essere accettato meno che se facessi vedere la mia natura...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tutto perfetto. Bisogna accettarsi o farsi accettare e se uno non è abbastanza forte? Preferisce come me costruirsi un paravento di luoghi comuni e preferisce essere quello che non è pur di piacere, ma questa costruzione è così finta che chi ti circonda lo capisce e non vede in te un insicuro ma uno che ti prende in giro. Quindi a cercare di essere "normale" si finisce per essere accettato meno che se facessi vedere la mia natura...


Cosa significa non essere abbastanza forte?


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa significa non essere abbastanza forte?



capace di accettare le critiche per la tua visione diversa del mondo


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> capace di accettare le critiche per la tua visione diversa del mondo


ma un bel chissenefrega delle critiche?


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> capace di accettare le critiche per la tua visione diversa del mondo


sicura che sia visione del mondo?

che accettare le critiche, significa essere liberi innanzitutto dal criticarsi internamente...le critiche esterne funzionano soltanto se sbattono davanti ad un prorpio personale tribunale interiore..quello massacra davvero e fa male...e gli altri possono in effetti "essere usati" per attutire o amplificare la voce del giudizio del tribunale...non so se mi spiego...

e essere liberi dal criticarsi internamente non significa fottersene delle critiche, dei dubbi, delle paure, ma assumerseli proprio, e trasformarli in risorsa di conoscenza e motivazione alla tensione di miglioramento di sè...

E conoscere sufficientemente bene le proprie critiche a se stessi da saper separare quando a parlare è il fuori (il mondo) o il dentro (tribunale interiore)..e questo significa conoscere i propri condizionamenti profondi....

ma più di tutto aver indagato la propria natura...

tu la conosci la tua natura o la temi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sicura che sia visione del mondo?
> 
> che accettare le critiche, significa essere liberi innanzitutto dal criticarsi internamente...le critiche esterne funzionano soltanto se sbattono davanti ad un prorpio personale tribunale interiore..quello massacra davvero e fa male...e gli altri possono in effetti "essere usati" per attutire o amplificare la voce del giudizio del tribunale...non so se mi spiego...
> 
> ...


Ma se dovessimo prendere una birra insieme ... un giorno ... in un'altra vita ... chissà quando, parlerai così per tutta la sera?


----------



## brenin (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sicura che sia visione del mondo?
> 
> che accettare le critiche, significa essere liberi innanzitutto dal criticarsi internamente...le critiche esterne funzionano soltanto se sbattono davanti ad un prorpio personale tribunale interiore..quello massacra davvero e fa male...e gli altri possono in effetti "essere usati" per attutire o amplificare la voce del giudizio del tribunale...non so se mi spiego...
> 
> ...


Quoto, con una precisazione in merito alle critiche: indispensabile,con il nostro "io" , valutare ( aggiungo anche "filtrare" ) le critiche in funzione di chi le avanza,del contesto e della motivazione ( semmai fosse fornita in modo esauriente/di confronto ).... e poi "pesare" l'interlocutore ( nel senso di concreta attendibilità,di apertura/elasticità mentale,ratio ) anche - e forse soprattutto - qualora suggerisca "rimedi" costruttivamente alternativi.... Nella misura in cui non c'è "confronto" ma solo "scontro/imposizione" ritengo che tutto lasci il tempo che trova.....


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma se dovessimo prendere una birra insieme ... un giorno ... in un'altra vita ... chissà quando, parlerai così per tutta la sera?


Se un giorno...in un'altra vita...chissà quando...dovessimo prendere una birra insieme, parlerò così soltanto quando sarai rantolante e ubriachissimo sotto il tavolo...che, in caso, non ci faresti caso  

Prima dei rantoli, sarei la cazzara che sono quando mi diverto a gustare birra...e trova un buon pub, nell'altra vita


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto, con una precisazione in merito alle critiche: indispensabile,con il nostro "io" , valutare ( aggiungo anche "filtrare" ) le critiche in funzione di chi le avanza,del contesto e della motivazione ( semmai fosse fornita in modo esauriente/di confronto ).... e poi "pesare" l'interlocutore ( nel senso di concreta attendibilità,di apertura/elasticità mentale,ratio ) anche - e forse soprattutto - qualora suggerisca "rimedi" costruttivamente alternativi.... Nella misura in cui non c'è "confronto" ma solo "scontro/imposizione" ritengo che tutto lasci il tempo che trova.....


...persona e contesto...

sì, hai ragione...pienamente..
e specialmente sulla comunicazione che non è impostata su win-win...è già il non sapere impostare una comunicazione in questi termini per me diventa parametro di valutazione..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO ... Una parte*



ipazia ha detto:


> ma più di tutto aver indagato la propria natura...tu la conosci la tua natura o la temi?


Credo che in un certo senso la sua reazione sia la risposta alla consapevolezza della propria natura. La domanda che le poni io la proporrei diversamente, atteso che conoscere e temere non sono termini necessariamente in contraddizione. La temi la tua natura?


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> capace di accettare le critiche per la tua visione diversa del mondo


Cosa vedi tu che ritieni gli altri criticherebbero?


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sicura che sia visione del mondo?
> 
> che accettare le critiche, significa essere liberi innanzitutto dal criticarsi internamente...le critiche esterne funzionano soltanto se sbattono davanti ad un prorpio personale tribunale interiore..quello massacra davvero e fa male...e gli altri possono in effetti "essere usati" per attutire o amplificare la voce del giudizio del tribunale...non so se mi spiego...
> 
> ...


Mi hanno fatto spesso male le critiche, ma non quelle degli estranei, mi fanno male le critiche espresse soprattutto dai miei famigliari. non riesco a capire perché non riescono ad accettare che posso avere dei pensieri diversi da loro e alle volte per compiacere accetto di reprimere quello che vorrei con quello che vogliono. 
Il fatto di essere accettata è una questione che mi ha sempre toccato profondamente.
Non sono brava come voi con le parole a spiegare le emozioni che mi procura il sapere che non sono persona gradita


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Credo che in un certo senso la sua reazione sia la risposta alla consapevolezza della propria natura. La domanda che le poni io la proporrei diversamente, atteso che conoscere e temere non sono termini necessariamente in contraddizione. La temi la tua natura?


Io credo esistano diversi livelli di consapevolezza di una natura...

c'è il livello istintivo, quello che ti fa dare di matto e ti mette in condizione di dover uscire di casa prima di spaccare tutto magari perchè la pasta della pizza non si è stesa come avresti voluto...e sai benissimo che non è la pasta il problema, ma più che percepire quella spinta al distruggere non cogli, e la subisci anche e ti spaventi e vergogni di te...

e poi mano a mano scendendo o salendo, a seconda della prospettiva, nella consapevolezza che quel sentire che spinge non è strano o pericoloso ma è una sorta di tarlo, di indicatore, che lavora e segna direzioni...anche quando è silenzioso...e la consapevolezza che quel tarlo è tuo e non ti è estraneo o nemico ed è parte da incontrare e conoscere, abbracciare e non combattere o contenere...

è un percorso...

e in effetti conoscenza e timore non sono necessariamente in contraddizione...ma mi pareva farla davvero troppa lunga differenziare paura da timore, che questo porta a dover differenziare anche la forma della paura e la forma del timore...insomma...ne usciva una roba che poi dirmi che sono prolissa è dire nulla

il punto focale però, per iniziare, è che è veramente complesso e doloroso conoscere ciò di cui si ha timore...che il timore porta tener distanza e per conoscere è necessario avvicinarsi e mescolarsi anche...

e tutto si può ridurre nel non aver paura di aver paura...ma è un altro capitolo infinito....


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi hanno fatto spesso male le critiche, ma non quelle degli estranei, mi fanno male le critiche espresse soprattutto dai miei famigliari. non riesco a capire perché non riescono ad accettare che posso avere dei pensieri diversi da loro e alle volte per compiacere accetto di reprimere quello che vorrei con quello che vogliono.
> Il fatto di essere accettata è una questione che mi ha sempre toccato profondamente.
> Non sono brava come voi con le parole a spiegare le emozioni che mi procura il sapere che non sono persona gradita


Tocca tutti e tutti profondamente la questione dell'essere accettati...è un comun denominatore...

Ti si capisce molto bene invece...perchè dici di non essere brava?

E tu riesci ad accettare che il loro pensiero disconferma il tuo?


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tocca tutti e tutti profondamente la questione dell'essere accettati...è un comun denominatore...
> 
> Ti si capisce molto bene invece...perchè dici di non essere brava?
> 
> E tu riesci ad accettare che il loro pensiero disconferma il tuo?


No mi delude profondamente non riuscire a farmi accettare per quello che penso veramente, ma per quieto vivere perché la maggioranza la pensa come loro mi adeguo. Questa situazione di adeguamento con gli anni è diventata una camicia di forza sempre più stretta.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No mi delude profondamente non riuscire a farmi accettare per quello che penso veramente, ma per quieto vivere perché la maggioranza la pensa come loro mi adeguo. Questa situazione di adeguamento con gli anni è diventata una camicia di forza sempre più stretta.


Immagino....

e tu accetti loro nel loro non accettarti?


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No mi delude profondamente non riuscire a farmi accettare per quello che penso veramente, ma per quieto vivere perché la maggioranza la pensa come loro mi adeguo. Questa situazione di adeguamento con gli anni è diventata una camicia di forza sempre più stretta.


Leggendo questo comprendo meglio il discorso sulla maschera che mi hai fatto.

Per questo rinnovo il mio appello, appendila al chiodo quella maschera. Mostrati per quello che sei. Magari ti stupiresti scoprendo che potresti piacere un sacco 

Qua nel forum dove ti stai mostrando per quella che sei, confusioni e chiodi nelle prese elettriche compresi, ne esce fuori una bella personcina. Permetti *a chi ti vive *ogni giorno di conoscere la oro che stai mostrando a noi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo esistano diversi livelli di consapevolezza di una natura...
> 
> c'è il livello istintivo, quello che ti fa dare di matto e ti mette in condizione di dover uscire di casa prima di spaccare tutto magari perchè la pasta della pizza non si è stesa come avresti voluto...e sai benissimo che non è la pasta il problema, ma più che percepire quella spinta al distruggere non cogli, e la subisci anche e ti spaventi e vergogni di te...
> 
> ...


 AIUTO ... 
A parte le faccine e la richiesta d'aiuto credo invece che io e te potremmo andare d'accordo .... per la birra e perché a te piace parlare e a me piace ascoltare. 
Ma avrei posto lo stesso la domanda in altro modo.


----------



## brenin (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo esistano diversi livelli di consapevolezza di una natura...
> 
> c'è il livello istintivo, quello che ti fa dare di matto e ti mette in condizione di dover uscire di casa prima di spaccare tutto magari perchè la pasta della pizza non si è stesa come avresti voluto...e sai benissimo che non è la pasta il problema, ma più che percepire quella spinta al distruggere non cogli, e la subisci anche e ti spaventi e vergogni di te...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, sul neretto riterrei indispensabile - prima di cominciare " l'avvicinamento " , cercare di acquisire un equilibrio interno/personale tale da consentire  di ottenere una " messa a fuoco " dei nostri reali timori  ma, soprattutto, di aumentare le nostre "autodifese" .


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, sul neretto riterrei indispensabile - prima di cominciare " l'avvicinamento " , cercare di acquisire un equilibrio interno/personale tale da consentire  di ottenere una " messa a fuoco " dei nostri reali timori  ma, soprattutto, di aumentare le nostre "autodifese" .


Ho provato anche a spiegarlo alla Vita io, ma non mi ha mica cagata eh!!! Stronza 

Seriamente...sono pienamente concorde...pienamente...

...è che a volte rovina tutto addosso e l'unica cosa che si può fare è tenere la calma e provare a sbrogliare la matassa...con pazienza e tolleranza al dolore...e attenzione e cura di sè...e non in isolamento...magari cercando chi ha già fatto quella strada prima...


"..e il mio maestro mi insegnò come è difficile trovare l'alba nell'imbrunire..." (cit)...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> AIUTO ...
> A parte le faccine e la richiesta d'aiuto credo invece che io e te potremmo andare d'accordo .... per la birra e perché a te piace parlare e a me piace ascoltare.
> Ma avrei posto lo stesso la domanda in altro modo.


E birra sia

...credo che l'importante sia porre le domande...penso siano tutte valide se l'intento è comprendere...sono ricchezza...ben più delle risposte


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



ipazia ha detto:


> E birra sia
> 
> ...credo che l'importante sia porre le domande...penso siano tutte valide se l'intento è comprendere...sono ricchezza...ben più delle risposte


Sono le domande che arricchiscono. Sei stata ... sorprendentemente breve


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sono le domande che arricchiscono. Sei stata ... *sorprendentemente breve*


Già...


:rotfl:...sono una donna....sfaccettata....


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Immagino....
> 
> e tu accetti loro nel loro non accettarti?


comprendo il loro modo di vedere le cose e per questo mi adeguo, non accetto l'dea che come le vedo io siano sempre e a tutti i costi sbagliate perché contrarie alla morale comune delle persone.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Leggendo questo comprendo meglio il discorso sulla maschera che mi hai fatto.
> 
> Per questo rinnovo il mio appello, appendila al chiodo quella maschera. Mostrati per quello che sei. Magari ti stupiresti scoprendo che potresti piacere un sacco
> 
> Qua nel forum dove ti stai mostrando per quella che sei, confusioni e chiodi nelle prese elettriche compresi, ne esce fuori una bella personcina. Permetti *a chi ti vive *ogni giorno di conoscere la oro che stai mostrando a noi.


alle volte cerco di farlo. molte volte ho paura.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> comprendo il loro modo di vedere le cose e per questo mi adeguo, non accetto l'dea che come le vedo io siano sempre e a tutti i costi sbagliate perché contrarie alla morale comune delle persone.


comprendere contiene molti inganni...

io chiedevo dell'accettazione...

penso che non esista il giusto e lo sbagliato...ma ciò che funziona tenendo ferme la fedeltà a se stesse, l'onore e la tensione ala verità...

ora devo scappare...un abbraccio Oro...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> 
> :rotfl:...sono una donna....sfaccettata....


 ... ed ho il pub


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> comprendo il loro modo di vedere le cose e per questo mi adeguo, non accetto l'dea che come le vedo io siano sempre e a tutti i costi sbagliate perché contrarie alla morale comune delle persone.


Le morali nascono dal comune sentire per cui è facile trovare per te più persone che la pensino in maniera diversa da come la pensi tu. Poi è vero che non necessariamente alcune siano a tutti i costi sbagliate.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> comprendere contiene molti inganni...
> 
> io chiedevo dell'accettazione...
> 
> ...


Sono disposta ad accettare di non venire capita se so che tutti la pensano diversamente a me, ma se so che c'è qualcuno che mi capisce e condivide il mio punto di vista e a sua volta sa che io lo so, non accetto che questa persona per convenienza entri nel branco e rinneghi i punti di vista in comune. Questo purtroppo mi succede e spesso... Ma la gente è più codarda di me. Perché se io so di avere anche solo un punto d'appoggio ho il coraggio di parlarne, il fatto è che così invece rischio sempre di essere quella che va controcorrente e che poi cerca di aggiustare il tiro per non farsi troppi nemici...


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma se dovessimo prendere una birra insieme ... un giorno ... in un'altra vita ... chissà quando, parlerai così per tutta la sera?



Ne vale  davvero la pena  prendere una birra con lei,  irriconoscibile, simpatica, frizzante.


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono disposta ad accettare di non venire capita se so che tutti la pensano diversamente a me, ma se so che c'è qualcuno che mi capisce e condivide il mio punto di vista e a sua volta sa che io lo so, non accetto che questa persona per convenienza entri nel branco e rinneghi i punti di vista in comune. Questo purtroppo mi succede e spesso... Ma la gente è più codarda di me. Perché se io so di avere anche solo un punto d'appoggio ho il coraggio di parlarne, il fatto è che così invece rischio sempre di essere quella che va controcorrente e che poi cerca di aggiustare il tiro per non farsi troppi nemici...


Cercare di aggiustare il tiro per non farti troppi "nemici"  invece finisce per fare del male a te... E poi chi si autodefinisce amico ma poi agisce per convenienza propria amico vero non è mai stato....L'amicizia vera in cui ciò che si dice corrisponde a ciò che si fa è  rara.Dipende da cosa si cerca. Se cerchi persone con cui prenderti un caffè e cazzeggiare ne trovi tante... Se cerchi amicizia vera quella è rara. Tu parti con l'idea che anche i migliori ti possono deludere...Eviti di cadere dal pero. Almeno secondo me...


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cercare di aggiustare il tiro per non farti troppi "nemici"  invece finisce per fare del male a te... E poi chi si autodefinisce amico ma poi agisce per convenienza propria amico vero non è mai stato....L'amicizia vera in cui ciò che si dice corrisponde a ciò che si fa è  rara.Dipende da cosa si cerca. Se cerchi persone con cui prenderti un caffè e cazzeggiare ne trovi tante... Se cerchi amicizia vera quella è rara. Tu parti con l'idea che anche i migliori ti possono deludere...Eviti di cadere dal pero. Almeno secondo me...



Sbagliero' ma temo parli di parenti, e li e' molto piu' difficile liberarsene.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sbagliero' ma temo parli di parenti, e li e' molto piu' difficile liberarsene.


anche


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sbagliero' ma temo parli di parenti, e li e' molto piu' difficile liberarsene.


Non solo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ne vale  davvero la pena  prendere una birra con lei,  irriconoscibile, simpatica, frizzante.


Bene ... un motivo in più per farlo.


----------



## brenin (27 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho provato anche a spiegarlo alla Vita io, ma non mi ha mica cagata eh!!! Stronza
> 
> Seriamente...sono pienamente concorde...pienamente...
> 
> ...


Straquoto. 

" ... L'evoluzione pùò essere necessaria soltanto a colui che si renda conto della sua situazione e della possibilità di cambiarla, e si renda conto che ha dei poteri che non usa e delle ricchezze che non vede. Ed è nel senso della presa di possesso di questi poteri e di queste ricchezze che l'evoluzione è possibile... " (cit.)


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono disposta ad accettare di non venire capita se so che tutti la pensano diversamente a me, ma se so che c'è qualcuno che mi capisce e condivide il mio punto di vista e a sua volta sa che io lo so, non accetto che questa persona per convenienza entri nel branco e rinneghi i punti di vista in comune. Questo purtroppo mi succede e spesso... Ma la gente è più codarda di me. Perché se io so di avere anche solo un punto d'appoggio ho il coraggio di parlarne, il fatto è che così invece rischio sempre di essere quella che va controcorrente e che poi cerca di aggiustare il tiro per non farsi troppi nemici...


sai che ti dico :
ultimamente me ne sono fatta tanti di nemici ...
ma ho capito che chi ti vuole veramente bene continua a starti vicino...
gli altri vadano a cagare...


----------



## brenin (27 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono disposta ad accettare di non venire capita se so che tutti la pensano diversamente a me, ma se so che c'è qualcuno che mi capisce e condivide il mio punto di vista e a sua volta sa che io lo so, non accetto che questa persona per convenienza entri nel branco e rinneghi i punti di vista in comune. Questo purtroppo mi succede e spesso... Ma la gente è più codarda di me. Perché se io so di avere anche solo un punto d'appoggio ho il coraggio di parlarne, il fatto è che così invece rischio sempre di essere quella che va controcorrente e che poi cerca di aggiustare il tiro per non farsi troppi nemici...


[h=3]Vivi come credi[/h]C’era una volta una coppia con un figlio di 12 anni e un asino.
 Decisero di viaggiare, di lavorare e di conoscere il mondo.
 Così partirono tutti e tre con il loro asino.
 Arrivati nel primo paese, la gente commentava: “guardate quel ragazzo quanto è maleducato…lui sull’asino e i poveri genitori, già anziani, che lo tirano”.
Allora la moglie disse a suo marito: “non permettiamo che la gente parli male di nostro figlio.”
Il marito lo fece scendere e salì sull’asino.
 Arrivati al secondo paese, la gente mormorava: “guardate che svergognato quel tipo…lascia che il ragazzo e la povera moglie tirino l’asino, mentre lui vi sta comodamente in groppa”.
Allora, presero la decisione di far salire la moglie, mentre padre e figlio tenevano le redini per tirare l’asino.
 Arrivati al terzo paese, la gente commentava: “pover’uomo! dopo aver lavorato tutto il giorno, lascia che la moglie salga sull’asino.
 E povero figlio, chissà cosa gli spetta, con una madre del genere!
 Allora si misero d’accordo e decisero di sedersi tutti e tre sull’asino per cominciare nuovamente il pellegrinaggio.
 Arrivati al paese successivo, ascoltarono cosa diceva la gente del paese: sono delle bestie, più bestie dell’asino che li porta.
 Gli spaccheranno la schiena!
 Alla fine, decisero di scendere tutti e camminare insieme all’asino ma, passando per il paese seguente, non potevano credere a ciò che le voci dicevano ridendo: “guarda quei tre idioti: camminano, anche se hanno un asino che potrebbe portarli!”Conclusione: ti criticheranno sempre, parleranno male di te e sarà difficile che incontri qualcuno al quale tu possa andare bene come sei.
 Quindi: vivi come credi. fai cosa ti dice il cuore…ciò che vuoi…una vita è un’opera di teatro che non ha prove iniziali.
 Quindi: canta, ridi, balla, ama…e vivi intensamente ogni momento della tua vita…prima che cali il sipario e l’opera finisca senza applausi.

Racconto orientale
​


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Personalità.


in questo caso è più difficile da superare...


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sai che ti dico :
> ultimamente me ne sono fatta tanti di nemici ...
> ma ho capito che chi ti vuole veramente bene continua a starti vicino...
> gli altri vadano a cagare...


Quoto con furore!


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> *Vivi come credi*
> 
> C’era una volta una coppia con un figlio di 12 anni e un asino.
> Decisero di viaggiare, di lavorare e di conoscere il mondo.
> ...


Più facile a raccontarsi che a farsi...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma stai bene?Dove mai io mi sono descritta come una traditrice passionale?


Il personaggio del film.


----------

